# Any Warhammer 40k ( tabletop) players on here



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm getting back into it after years away and am looking for a game.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 11, 2011)

I am saddened by the lack of love for Warhammer Fantasy Battles on Urban.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 11, 2011)

*cough* see recycle thread


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> *cough* see recycle thread


 Aha, have to admit I'm only building my army so its quite small but would be nice if we could organise a game, woking is pretty far for me as I dont have a car, I'm in south london.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I am saddened by the lack of love for Warhammer Fantasy Battles on Urban.



That's cos 40 is better. 

Used to love this game in my early teens but the idiotically high prices for miniatures fucked me off. I've got a couple mates who still play and the price they pay now for miniatures is literally crazy, no way I could ever go back!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's cos 40 is better.
> 
> Used to love this game in my early teens but the idiotically high prices for miniatures fucked me off. I've got a couple mates who still play and the price they pay now for miniatures is literally crazy, no way I could ever go back!



40K didn't have Skaven. Nor did it have Mordheim, the best spinoff game bar none.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> 40K didn't have Skaven. Nor did it have Mordheim, the best spinoff game bar none.



It had guns, tanks, and space marines. Can't be beat.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 13, 2011)

Nerds.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2011)

17,304.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

I always found spacehulk more suited to my limited patience and skill, although Necromunda did appeal to my love of dystopian future shitheaps populated by warring factions.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 13, 2011)

Necromunda was ok but the models and scenery were better in Mordheim. And it had SKAVEN


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's cos 40 is better.
> 
> Used to love this game in my early teens but the idiotically high prices for miniatures fucked me off. I've got a couple mates who still play and the price they pay now for miniatures is literally crazy, no way I could ever go back!



True, its still far better value than buying drugs


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2011)

Um... they're doing a 40k MMO.  Out next March.

I think?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 13, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Nerds.


You do realise Nelson is pointing at your username,tagline and avatar right?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

I did used to play it, but sold all my characters.

ANyone ever play necromunda? That was awesome!


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2011)

Couldn't be fucked with all that painting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I did used to play it, but sold all my characters.
> 
> ANyone ever play necromunda? That was awesome!


 
you can still download the rules free and get the figures from the citidael miatures catalouge but the game itself is no longer sold or backed by GW. Presumably cos it didn't require kids to buy LOADS of expensive figures and tanks etc


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 13, 2011)

I have something like a 30,000 point Dark Angel army somewhere at my mums place. Probably right at the back of the attic though as I stored it away years ago!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 13, 2011)

Santino said:


> Couldn't be fucked with all that painting.



That was part of the fun. My old man was into proper wargaming, Napoleonics and stuff, so he had a vast array of model paints and brushes etc. I got quite good at it after a while.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 13, 2011)

grit said:


> True, its still far better value than buying drugs


 
Splitter!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 13, 2011)

I wasn't very good at painting as a kid but really enjoyed the game (which is why my Eldar are shoddy/painted by someone else) but now I'm old(er) I quit enjoy the zen concentration of it and the orks we've got are starting to look ok  Oh all the models we've bought have been online from various discount shops or from friends of friends chucking bits (including a mostly decently painted 'nid army  )


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I wasn't very good at painting as a kid but really enjoyed the game (which is why my Eldar are shoddy/painted by someone else) but now I'm old(er) I quit enjoy the zen concentration of it and the orks we've got are starting to look ok  Oh all the models we've bought have been online from various discount shops or from friends of friends chucking bits (including a mostly decently painted 'nid army  )



if you want to repaint the models yourself some delicate application of nail varnish remover will remove the acryllic paint.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> if you want to repaint the models yourself some delicate application of nail varnish remover will remove the acryllic paint.


Cheers! One of the Tyranids we got is a roughly done Old One Eye which apparently is over-pointed crap so I was hoping to turn it into a tervigon


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

best applied with a medium brush and frequent wiping with tissue. I don't think the solvent is very good for plastic you see- I only ever did it with metal models. Lead ones at that

/feels old


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 13, 2011)

most of the ones that would be retouched are metal thankfully

/is old


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2011)

tommers said:


> Um... they're doing a 40k MMO. Out next March.
> 
> I think?


That would be... Interesting. I don't see how it can be done the same way as other MMOs have worked, there really not being any "good" or "bad" sides. Maybe if the 'Nids are NPCs and all the factions fight them? Because let's face it, 'Nids would kind of suck to play.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 14, 2011)

I kind of thought the whole point of the 40k universe is that everything is so vast that the individual can achieve almost nothing. The imperium thinks nothing of despatching ten million imperial guardsmen just to serve as cannon fodder. Not rich ground for a MMO.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2011)

Inquisitor?


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2011)

Here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000:_Dark_Millennium_Online


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 14, 2011)

They've made the usual MMORPG mistake of lumping 'good guys' and 'bad guys' together. The Imperium, Chaos, Eldar and Orks should each be a team unto themselves. With the Eldar alone you could have harlequins, banshees, psykers, warp spiders etc


----------



## october_lost (Oct 15, 2011)

After I got into roleplaying and wargamming I came to the firm conclusion Warhammer is a money-driven scam of the worse kind. Heaven knows how much this stuff costs now, but it was a expensive when I played it 15 years ago.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 16, 2011)

Used to do it about 20 years ago  Had a Chaos space marines. I also had chaos proper warhammer and those massive chaos books.

Likked blood bowl as well.

Not sure I want to revisit those days again lol  I went to a games workshop outing to a geeks converntion in sheffield and it kind of put me off


----------



## Mapped (Oct 16, 2011)

october_lost said:


> After I got into roleplaying and wargamming I came to the firm conclusion Warhammer is a money-driven scam of the worse kind. Heaven knows how much this stuff costs now, but it was a expensive when I played it 15 years ago.



Yeah I spent loads! My mate used to buy lots of non-warhammer models and they wouldn't let him use them in the shop FFS!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Not sure I want to revisit those days again lol  I went to a games workshop outing to a geeks converntion in sheffield and it kind of put me off



I used to go to wargames fairs quite a lot. They had a good one in Reading every year, probably still do. Wall to wall men with paunches and ponytails.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 10, 2012)

grit said:


> Aha, have to admit I'm only building my army so its quite small but would be nice if we could organise a game, woking is pretty far for me as I dont have a car, I'm in south london.



You'd get a game with these guys:

http://www.claphamwargamers.org.uk/Forum/index.php


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2012)

my box of undead  now looks  like the opening bit from terminator...

my orcs and elves  are a bit more sturdy


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 10, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Nerds.





(((nerds))))


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2012)

neeeeeeeeeeeerds!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 14, 2012)

Space Hulk FTW


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2012)

Totally, used to love that, had all the expansions too...


----------



## Riklet (Jan 15, 2012)

Gorkamorka was the best, I was thoroughly embittered that not many others loved it n it died.

Sold all my awesome rebel grott and orc stuff years ago.

40k Orcs were proper fucking boring in comparison.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2012)

That was after my time, what was it like?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2012)

I played it once, it was weird. Too many vehicles. Excellent artwork though, like an orky mad max 2


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 31, 2012)

I sold everthing off last year, so that the family could have a few days holiday.
 I still have my skaven in a box somewhere, and a box of mixed space marines.
 I am slowly putting together a black powder napoleonic british army
 and have some warlord plastic ww2 models
 the new historics are fab and really good value for money (victrix do 60 infantry for £21!!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I played it once, it was weird. Too many vehicles. Excellent artwork though, like an orky mad max 2



Ah right...


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2012)

fantasy ftw (in every way possible) - though I admit the 40k artwork is good.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2012)

this is what 40k is like:


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 7, 2012)

When the bullet is bigger than a tank you've got overkill imo.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2012)

I wish there was a computerised version of the tabletop game. Not Dawn of War (which is a good game in its own right), but a proper turn based tactical game with dice rolls and everything.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I wish there was a computerised version of the tabletop game. Not Dawn of War (which is a good game in its own right), but a proper turn based tactical game with dice rolls and everything.


 
They could make it online, like mtgo, and still print money.


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I wish there was a computerised version of the tabletop game. Not Dawn of War (which is a good game in its own right), but a proper turn based tactical game with dice rolls and everything.


There were a couple several years ago. No doubt 'freely' available on the internet somewhere.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

Theres two versions of Space Hulk, one with an engine so crappy it looks like it was ripped off from Ultima: The Stygian Abyss and one which is top down and better.

There is also the Warhammer fantasy game Shadow of the Horned Rat. 

Vengeance of the Blood Angels was about as well


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 8, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> They could make it online, like mtgo, and still print money.


 
I suspect they're concerned it will canabalise tabletop sales, and not gain many new customers; after all the only mainstream turn based game is civ. They're probably right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

citidael miniatures is funnily enough primarily concerned with shifting the little men that you paint for a handsome mark up. They must have wanked for joy when they got the franchise for LOTR wargaming.

I still have a lead bilbo that predates the Games Workshop models. Ahem.


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> citidael miniatures is funnily enough primarily concerned with shifting the little men that you paint for a handsome mark up. They must have wanked for joy when they got the franchise for LOTR wargaming.
> 
> I still have a lead bilbo that predates the Games Workshop models. Ahem.


Hasn't your mum got a couple of plastic Pippins?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> citidael miniatures is funnily enough primarily concerned with shifting the little men that you paint for a handsome mark up. They must have wanked for joy when they got the franchise for LOTR wargaming.
> 
> I still have a lead bilbo that predates the Games Workshop models. Ahem.


 
Wizards of the Coast were shifting tons of expensive paper MTG trading cards only to discover people would pay exactly the same amount to own digital versions. Lots of them. Which must have been fucking brilliant in the boardroom with high fives all round.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

Santino said:


> Hasn't your mum got a couple of plastic Pippins?


 

whereas your mum prefers the cox.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 8, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Wizards of the Coast were shifting tons of expensive paper MTG trading cards only to discover people would pay exactly the same amount to own digital versions. Lots of them. Which must have been fucking brilliant in the boardroom with high fives all round.


Can't imagine the publshing costs on the cards were too high either TBH.

But you're probably right, if they did it in the TF2 mould, F2P with loads and loads of (really) premium DLC it could work.


----------



## Boppity (Feb 8, 2012)

I am going to a warhammer tournament on Sunday. 


E2A: 40K obvs.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I wish there was a computerised version of the tabletop game. Not Dawn of War (which is a good game in its own right), but a proper turn based tactical game with dice rolls and everything.


I wonder if it would be insane to try and do this.  It could be a community programming project.  Would GM come round our houses and kill us?


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to play Fantasy, my main army were the Bretonians but I dabbled in chaos too. I find myself browsing the Games workshop website occasionally and I'm horrified by the prices.


----------



## grit (Feb 9, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I wonder if it would be insane to try and do this. It could be a community programming project. Would GM come round our houses and kill us?


 
Its been done for battletech and other similar hex based games, they also support play by email. It would be a lot more difficult to do for GW as the playing area is not standardised.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a re-occurring dream where I go to the games workshop and buy lots of miniatures. I've checked the loft and the cupboard under the stairs and I'm certain it IS a dream.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2012)

shittest wet dream ever


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 10, 2012)

grit said:


> Its been done for battletech and other similar hex based games, they also support play by email. It would be a lot more difficult to do for GW as the playing area is not standardised.


Shouldn't be a problem - just give the option to play on a number of different sized "tables"


----------



## grit (Feb 10, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Shouldn't be a problem - just give the option to play on a number of different sized "tables"


 
Then you have obstacles and line of sight, not a trivial task


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 11, 2012)

The only major issue I can think of (I'm only familiar with fantasy btw) is how you would do charge distance estimating, which is a huge part of the game.


----------



## Boppity (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm playing against Space Wolves and I have the choice between a Grey Knight army or a Necron army. Advice pls.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 14, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I wonder if it would be insane to try and do this.  It could be a community programming project.  Would GM come round our houses and kill us?




With extreme prejudice then Matt ward would poo on your corpse*

*he's just that sort of perverted neck beard


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I'm playing against Space Wolves and I have the choice between a Grey Knight army or a Necron army. Advice pls.


 

If you field the Knights you have a psyker heavy strike force that will have similar stats and access to wargear/weapons as the space Wolves, although iirc the Wolves will have access to a deal of fast strike and run units.

The Knights should be your choice if you expect to get units into a toe to toe with the Wolf troops. I never saw necrons fielded but reading of them does not give me vast confidence in the ability to stand in direct combat with the Wolves. He'll draw them in, smash them to pieces and then when the turns are finished youll be left with no win and lots of fail.

Hence you should go with the Marines


----------



## Boppity (Feb 14, 2012)

Went with necrons. Won. Had a lot of help though.


----------



## Boppity (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad it ended turn 5 though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

well done Napolean


----------



## creak (Feb 16, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Theres two versions of Space Hulk, one with an engine so crappy it looks like it was ripped off from Ultima: The Stygian Abyss and one which is top down and better.
> 
> There is also the Warhammer fantasy game Shadow of the Horned Rat.
> 
> Vengeance of the Blood Angels was about as well


 
I reckon the best two were Chaos Gate (40k) and Dark Omen (Warhammer). Especially the latter. 

In fact, anyone else play/still play these? I'd love to get my hands on a copy again.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 11, 2012)

Because of this thread I have been entertaining ideas of geting back into this. I really enjoyed chopping arms and legs of miniatures and re-glueing and painting them when I was about 13. But my god it's expensive. The paint is unbelievable! I have been doing some internet research into cheap alternatives. I have found you can get a lot of stuff 2nd hand off ebay. My studies have also led me to believe that they are about to bring out 6th edition 40k so as soon as I get everything it will go out of date. Its not like thats ever happend in 40k before. 

So I am going to pick up some cheap paint off the internet and have a go. I it goes well I may invest in Black Reach and then paint that. Then it can sit on a shelf for 2-3years until I can con someone into playing a game.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're feeling adventurous you could even try a different system. I never played 40K but I used to enjoy Stargrunt. The official miniatures for that are comparable in price but you use much fewer on the battlefield, maybe 18 guys a side. Plus they have a space communist army.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 13, 2012)

I have bought some miniatures. And I painted them. It was quite an enjoyable experience. I could even post a photo....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> If you're feeling adventurous you could even try a different system. I never played 40K but I used to enjoy Stargrunt. The official miniatures for that are comparable in price but you use much fewer on the battlefield, maybe 18 guys a side. Plus they have a space communist army.


 

Mutant Chronicles were easy to paint because they were rough hewn and badly sculpted


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2012)

This seems appropriate for this thread 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17274186


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 13, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> This seems appropriate for this thread
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17274186


 
"I See Lead People"


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 13, 2012)

not too shabby for the first minatures I have painted in approx* 20 YEARS!!*


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 13, 2012)

top work!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 13, 2012)

Well done Bouncer!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 13, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have a re-occurring dream where I go to the games workshop and buy lots of miniatures. I've checked the loft and the cupboard under the stairs and I'm certain it IS a dream.





bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have bought some miniatures. And I painted them. It was quite an enjoyable experience. I could even post a photo....





bouncer_the_dog said:


> not too shabby for the first minatures I have painted in approx* 20 YEARS!!*


Dreams come true!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 13, 2012)

. DP


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice. Did you use a wash?

Bases need some work, mind


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice painting!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 13, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Very nice. Did you use a wash?
> 
> Bases need some work, mind


 
Yes...

They are standing on a freshly tarmacced motorway.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 15, 2012)

Nikki Hollis said:
			
		

> War gaming drives my boyfriend nuts, he just wants to talk about his emotions and drink hot chocolate.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2012)

creak said:


> I reckon the best two were Chaos Gate (40k) and Dark Omen (Warhammer). Especially the latter.
> 
> In fact, anyone else play/still play these? I'd love to get my hands on a copy again.


 

I sold my copy of dark omen on ebay just before Xmas.  Before it went I had a quick blast, it was still great.  So.. check on ebay is my advice.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 15, 2012)

I've decided to have a go at my space hulk terminators...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice! Looking forward to the pix!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Because of this thread I have been entertaining ideas of geting back into this. I really enjoyed chopping arms and legs of miniatures and re-glueing and painting them when I was about 13.


I've been thinking the same, but I'm not entirely sure it's not just a slightly nerdy midlife crisis, rather than genuinely wanting to play again. I had a look in the Games Workshop store here in Amsterdam last week, and apart from the staff the only people in there were all 12-16 years old. Apart from the guy in the BBC article and GW employees, I'm not convinced there are actually any grown-ups playing tabletop wargames, despite actually having the disposable income to support the hobby.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, it's definatley a nerdy mid life crisis. I'm just embracing it. And I'm painting red terminators rather than driving a red car:







Now to round of a pretty much perfect Sunday evening with some Game of Thrones :-D


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 18, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Oh, it's definatley a nerdy mid life crisis. I'm just embracing it. And I'm painting red terminators rather than driving a red car: <snip>


   

I have the excuse of having a step-son to brainwash bond with over wargaming


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 18, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I've been thinking the same, but I'm not entirely sure it's not just a slightly nerdy midlife crisis, rather than genuinely wanting to play again. I had a look in the Games Workshop store here in Amsterdam last week, and apart from the staff the only people in there were all 12-16 years old. Apart from the guy in the BBC article and GW employees, I'm not convinced there are actually any grown-ups playing tabletop wargames, despite actually having the disposable income to support the hobby.


 
My dad belonged to a wargaming club that was mostly middle-aged blokes. They tended towards historical stuff rather than Warhammer though. Napoleonic wars, American Civil War and Crimean War in particular, along with WWII tank battles.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> My dad belonged to a wargaming club that was mostly middle-aged blokes. They tended towards historical stuff rather than Warhammer though. Napoleonic wars, American Civil War and Crimean War in particular, along with WWII tank battles.


Yeah, but that was before Xbox Live...


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 18, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah, but that was before Xbox Live...


 
This was two years ago


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 21, 2012)

Its getting bad, I have been browsing this gallery of old white Dwarfs... cool art though: http://thegamesplace.co.uk/acatalog/White_Dwarf_Back_Issues.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I've been thinking the same, but I'm not entirely sure it's not just a slightly nerdy midlife crisis, rather than genuinely wanting to play again. I had a look in the Games Workshop store here in Amsterdam last week, and apart from the staff the only people in there were all 12-16 years old. Apart from the guy in the BBC article and GW employees, I'm not convinced there are actually any grown-ups playing tabletop wargames, despite actually having the disposable income to support the hobby.



I dunno I have a set of mates all well into their 30s who still play...I've known and met via them plenty more guys in the 25-35 bracket who play a lot...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Oh, it's definatley a nerdy mid life crisis. I'm just embracing it. And I'm painting red terminators rather than driving a red car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude you have some mad painting skillz!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dude you have some mad painting skillz!


Artist, innit?  The painting was always my problem back in my teens - the finished item never looked anywhere near as cool as it did in my head.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 22, 2012)

Not as good as Bouncer's but here's my Black Reach Warboss:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Artist, innit?  The painting was always my problem back in my teens - the finished item never looked anywhere near as cool as it did in my head.



Ah yeah I was quite good at it back then...my problem was I took forever because I wanted every model to look as good as their commanding officer!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Not as good as Bouncer's but here's my Black Reach Warboss:
> 
> View attachment 17601View attachment 17603



Me gusta! Like the work you've done on the base too.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 22, 2012)

I always thought Orks were great to paint. I don't think I have actually played the game, ever.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm actually really getting into this.

I went to the GW the other day and was given a guided tour of 40k by a young spotty gentleman with glasses and a zipped up raincoat (it wasn't raining). if I was a betting man I'd wager he was on the autism spectrum. when I had selected my items I went over and the 'cra-a-zy' manager bantered some more with me (he had ambushed me the minute I walked in, the in depth discussion of small model based infantry tactics attracting the interest of my soon to be new friend who appeared to be hovering in a corner benignly uttering Skyrim quotes 'you must pay the toll or do the time' or somesuch) and my raincoated friend left without saying good bye. The manager was all like 'ha sorry about that, you know'. I said 'I know the type'. But really more fool the manager because my new friend informed me that he had recently come second in a tournament where you had to buy a battle box and make a game legal force. And it turned out this chaps Chaos Marines spanked wave after wave of Necrons until the very last moment.

Anyway I have decided that actually playing the game is not my objective. Getting my army on display in the shop is.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad to hear the clientèle of GW shops hasn't changed much in in the last 15 years 

Your pics make me sad that I got rid of my various armies


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I'm actually really getting into this.
> 
> I went to the GW the other day and was given a guided tour of 40k by a young spotty gentleman with glasses and a zipped up raincoat (it wasn't raining). if I was a betting man I'd wager he was on the autism spectrum. when I had selected my items I went over and the 'cra-a-zy' manager bantered some more with me (he had ambushed me the minute I walked in, the in depth discussion of small model based infantry tactics attracting the interest of my soon to be new friend who appeared to be hovering in a corner benignly uttering Skyrim quotes 'you must pay the toll or do the time' or somesuch) and my raincoated friend left without saying good bye. The manager was all like 'ha sorry about that, you know'. I said 'I know the type'. But really more fool the manager because my new friend informed me that he had recently come second in a tournament where you had to buy a battle box and make a game legal force. And it turned out this chaps Chaos Marines spanked wave after wave of Necrons until the very last moment.
> 
> Anyway I have decided that actually playing the game is not my objective. Getting my army on display in the shop is.


 

Enter Golden Demon and get a trophy and a write up in White Dwarf


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 3, 2012)

the 2011 Golden Demon Winner...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 3, 2012)

GW are pushing their 'all new' range of paints now, aren't they? I picked up this month's White Dwarf for nostalgia's sake, and it's just a cover-to-cover attempt to part teenagers from their money.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 3, 2012)

They have done quite well getting a 32 yr old to part with cash... (although you can buy it all on ebay LOADS cheaper)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2012)

here is my latest work...


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2012)

Aarrgghhh! GO AWAY EXPENSIVE PRE-TEEN OBSESSION THAT I COULD FALL EASILY INTO AGAIN!!! MUST NOT THINK OF ELDAR!!!!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm finishing off an Ork Battlewagon that has lots of gunz on - typically, played it in fully maxed load out against my stepson and he killed it on the first go with a biker with meltagun that cost about a fifth of the points! Pics to follow. After that I'm thinking of a looted wagon, question is what to convert? Hmmmmmm


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2012)

firky said:


> Aarrgghhh! GO AWAY EXPENSIVE PRE-TEEN OBSESSION THAT I COULD FALL EASILY INTO AGAIN!!! MUST NOT THINK OF ELDAR!!!!


 
Join Ussssssssssssssss

I remember, back in the day, when my Avatar, in effect a 100ft flaming God, was killed by a Squat biker. Epic


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 18, 2012)

I just specced out a chaos space marine army based on fluff, fun to paint, and tactics. £348.70


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I should unsub from this thread. It's too tempting. What's worse I have a group of friends who still play (they're all going to the coming conference/tournament) who I could EASILY go see to get back into it...easily....


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 18, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I just specced out a chaos space marine army based on fluff, fun to paint, and tactics. £348.70


 


Can you ebay some of it?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 18, 2012)

Also, you must, must get yourself a noise marine to go with it:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer..._Wargames_RL&hash=item43aee47512#ht_901wt_872



> the Doom Siren, a loudspeaker surgically melded into the Chaos Space Marine's body that enhances his own screams into violent torrents of pure sonic force that can knock even the largest enemy off his feet.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I just specced out a chaos space marine army based on fluff, fun to paint, and tactics. £348.70


 

I'm torn between some killa kans or converting a nice looted defiler if I can get one cheap...

What is in that? ...and where from? I'm currently buying bits off of dark sphere (1/3 off all GW and reasonable postage - but they have a shop for pick up London Waterloo) or Amazon has a seller called moliboob toys whose prices change daily but can go ridiculously low - however postage for anything is £4.62 and delivery is turning out to be slow... It's dangerous but I've also been looking at the cheapest bits like glyphs and doors/plates on forgeworld - it's a good thing it takes me ages to finish anything or I would never have any money


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Can you ebay some of it?


Oh and talking of ebay check out the cost of completed and pro-painted models - £150+ on tanks- I reckon you could make a bit of spare cash with your talents, Bouncer.


----------



## Kuso (Apr 22, 2012)

reading this has made me regret getting rid of any models I had.  I'd be interested in playing again if I had the money for a full on army, but I might get into the painting side of things again.  I'd space marines and some sisters of battle before, but if it were solely for painting I suppose chaos... or just a bit of everything


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 3, 2012)

been dabbling in Chaos


----------



## bluestreak (May 3, 2012)

seriously people.  i'm 32.  i've finally got a life.  stop trying to drag me down.  actually i'm 33.  fucking hell when did that happen?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

Heh


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 4, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> seriously people. i'm 32. i've finally got a life. stop trying to drag me down. actually i'm 33. fucking hell when did that happen?


 
If your 32/33 you should be getting to the point where you stop having a life??? (I'm 32)


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 4, 2012)

I'm 32 too. I've got a new baby so life has gone out of window at the moment (in a good way )

Bouncer - I've got bits of chaos transfers and glyphs from a defiler if you have any orky/eldar bits to swap? I'm also seriously thinking of emptying my bits box of arms and guns and flogging them on ebay for a quid a go, should pay for some paint!


----------



## Red Storm (May 7, 2012)

Wish I hadn't found this thread...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 7, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Wish I hadn't found this thread...


Join us...


----------



## Red Storm (May 8, 2012)

Might pick some up on eBay over the summer...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh man, my little brother has just got into 40k, when my mum told him I used to play his eyes widened and apparently he's been asking when I'm coming over next! Looks like I'm doomed...just spent 45 minutes...ahem...'researching' models to get him for his birthday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh man, my little brother has just got into 40k, when my mum told him I used to play his eyes widened and apparently he's been asking when I'm coming over next! Looks like I'm doomed...just spent 45 minutes...ahem...'researching' models to get him for his birthday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh man, my little brother has just got into 40k, when my mum told him I used to play his eyes widened and apparently he's been asking when I'm coming over next! Looks like I'm doomed...just spent 45 minutes...ahem...'researching' models to get him for his birthday.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 10, 2012)

This reminds me that I have half a tonne of early 90s lead models stashed up in the attic.

I can't help but feel they might be worth something.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 10, 2012)

damn you all to hell just been checking the stuff out on ebay, the thought of buying a full army, partially made and painted is quite tantalising.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 10, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> the thought of buying a full army, partially made and painted is quite tantalising.


Back in the day, you and I would've made an awesome team.

I never really understood the point of _playing _Warhammer games.

But full-on (L)ed the making and painting


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 11, 2012)

They have brought out a 6th edition rulebook. Its nearly £50!! 

I will wait until the 'starter' edition comes out. Apparently it will be Dark Angels vs. Chaos (who now get cultists)

My painting has slowed of late, at the current rate fo production I should have finished my set of 10 terminators around late 2013 :-P


----------



## biggus dickus (Jul 11, 2012)

I used to love Space Marine and Adeptus Titanicus. Like pretty much everyone in the world I couldn't actually afford to build any kind of army out of the models so we used to use plastic soldiers and tanks for a lot of stuff, then I got sick of it, then computer games got good enough so I didn't have to play or imagine games anymore. 
I did paint my titans but not very well, I'm cack handed and I just used to end up sniffing the paints 

I loved Dawn of War until my computer broke but I wish it was based on the epic games and not the original, Titans and Leviathans etc were the best things in the game by a mile, specially when they made all of the chaos weapons


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Not warhammer 40k, but I've just been given a massive pile of star wars minitures. Hundreds of quids worth probably.

Me and the lil one have been playing it and it's pretty good tbh. The minitures are pre-painted and it's skirmish based so much quicker to play, although I guess there's nothing stopping you from having huge armies on either side.


----------



## Boppity (Jul 11, 2012)

My friend made me volunteer at a mini-tournament he was having so he could get the 6th ed rule book for free. Since then it's all they talk about.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2012)

50 quid for the rules  

Bastards.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> 50 quid for the rules
> 
> Bastards.


£33 is the cheapest I've found it, but I don't live in London anymore and it's pick up only


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> £33 is the cheapest I've found it, but I don't live in London anymore and it's pick up only


Am I being daft here: why not use the earlier editions?

What's changed?

And why does it matter, if both parties fully agree?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

And why can't you get 'the rules' in pdf off bit torrent? Fuck, seems obligatory if you're spending that much on figures, terrain and paints from them. They should be giving the literature away.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And why can't you get 'the rules' in pdf off bit torrent? Fuck, seems obligatory if you're spending that much on figures, terrain and paints from them. They should be giving the literature away.


When I was last painting, it was £0.99 the pot (went up to £1.05 at the end, IIRC) and there were 105 paints.

Now there's just short of 120 (just counted ), spraypaints not included, and they're £2.30 each!

I used to be able to hold a respectable stock of 60 odd paints, with scrupulous saving, and tins of white primer from Halfords.

But - fuck's sake - that's close to £300 on paint, for the full pot set!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> When I was last painting, it was £0.99 the pot (went up to £1.05 at the end, IIRC) and there were 105 paints.
> 
> Now there's just short of 120 (just counted ), spraypaints not included, and they're £2.30 each!
> 
> ...



Isn't it true that you can use other brands though? But obviously they don't come conveniently named for their purpose in order to do that colour-by-numbers decorating of the figures?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait a minute, that's not ultramarine blue. That's just _blue_.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Wait a minute, that's not ultramarine blue. That's just _blue_.



Exactly. It's just a certain kind of paint you need (acrylic?) and perhaps you have the inconvenience sometimes of {gasp!} mixing some paints to get the right shade you're after.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2012)

That's not how it works when you're 13 though.  It has to be the right blue/red/etc


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> That's not how it works when you're 13 though.  It has to be the right blue/red/etc



Which isn't really encouraging creativity, is it?

Helps with the $ale$ of paint though kerching kerching.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Isn't it true that you can use other brands though? But obviously they don't come conveniently named for their purpose in order to do that colour-by-numbers decorating of the figures?


tbf, I never did 'colour by numbers.' The closest I got was probably drawing on space wolf grey to get the *broadly* right colour for my marines.

The *only* alternatives my teen brain could conceive of were other paints that came in pots; and I'd seen what happened to Simon H******'s models when he tried that, and they were coated in a bold-as-you-fucking-like shiny layer about 3mm thick. I think he'd used one-coat weatherproof gloss emulsion Hammerite, or something, tbf


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Which isn't really encouraging creativity, is it?
> 
> Helps with the $ale$ of paint though kerching kerching.


Ermmmmm....

Depends what you mean by creativity. If you've got 100 paints lined up, with hints as to what they _could _be used for, then - IMO - that probably liberated my (creatively autistic) brain.

It'd also be daft to think that the paint was the end of it - I didn't see any when I browsed just now, but back in the day there were _inks. _That you could build up layers of depth and richness and nuance with, overlaying the paint.

tbf, you're _starting out _by putting paint onto a pre-constructed, pre-armoured, pre-shaped model; I'm not convinced that having 100 specific shades of paint necessarily takes much away from creativity, from that point on


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2012)

ah but other people may THINK their armour is blue, but its not. Ultramarines go to a pecil stockist. 
Everybody else is just wearing very very light black


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

The piss take is you get fuck all paints in those pots too. Although the minatures are small it's still not value for money compared with how much it probably costs to produce the stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Ermmmmm....
> 
> Depends what you mean by creativity. If you've got 100 paints lined up, with hints as to what they _could _be used for, then - IMO - that probably liberated my (creatively autistic) brain.
> 
> ...



I meant this colour for space marines. This colour for chaos armour. This colour for nurgles' teeth. Do they have nurgles and chaos in warhammer? I ask because I play bloodbowl and am informed that the races used in that stems from warhammer.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I meant this colour for space marines. This colour for chaos armour. This colour for nurgles' teeth. Do they have nurgles and chaos in warhammer? I ask because I play bloodbowl and am informed that the races used in that stems from warhammer.


Yesss....

I'm not sure to what extent *most* painters would follow that, though.

Like, your most fuck-arsed 10 year old would probably just bathe every piece of armour in 'blood angel' (*spit*) 'red'. Without shading or nuance. Or inflection or shadow.

Like, by the time you're hitting 13, you're probably looking for variations on a theme; so, like, how to keep that blood angel (*spits*) core, but also looking for interesting ways of varying it; how to embed similar, complementary colours. How to work out a colour scheme. How to _personalise _your army / your personal cohort of your army. Etc.

And possibly even inventing a chapter of your own. There *used* to be - in one of the codices, or whatever the fuck - a very long list of space marine chapters and epaulettes, giving *all sorts* of potential inspirations for colour schemes.

And, tbh / IMO, having access to 13 pre-prepared shades of red / green / whatever could actually be quite useful wrt that.

I had an utterly ridiculous army of L4 terminator librarians, back in the day. Before they introduced rules about how many of what you could have, and what else you needed. Something like 10,000 points for about 10 models. They massively lost the only battle they fought in (*massively* lost), but... erm... IIRC, they were in some *very creative* space marine colours.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2012)

humbrol paints don't have awesome names like bestial brown and blodd angel red and so on.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think i'd like to get back into painting minatures tbh (i was a bit pre warhammer, back when minatures were metal )

Not sure i'd be arsed playing the game though. Maybe I should just start buying and painting model planes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> humbrol paints don't have awesome names like bestial brown and blodd angel red and so on.



Humbrol was what I used back when it was all about D&D rather than warhammer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2012)

I recall lead era Warhammer- the move to noticably-cheaper-sveltre for the models was strangely not reflected with a drop in model price whatsoever


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The piss take is you get fuck all paints in those pots too. Although the minatures are small it's still not value for money compared with how much it probably costs to produce the stuff.


 
Think about how much it costs to get good at painting, all that practice...jesus this hobby is a fucking rip off these days. When I got out of it me and my friends were outraged at being charged nearly 5 quid for 3 metal figures. Now it costs 15 quid for five PLASTIC ones!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Think about how much it costs to get good at painting, all that practice...jesus this hobby is a fucking rip off these days. When I got out of it me and my friends were outraged at being charged nearly 5 quid for 3 metal figures. Now it costs 15 quid for five PLASTIC ones!



I can't believe the price of lego nowadays. Perhaps it was pricey when i was young when I didn't understand money really. But a fiver for a bloke and a few blocks or sixty to seventy quid for the fire station etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't believe the price of lego nowadays. Perhaps it was pricey when i was young when I didn't understand money really. But a fiver for a bloke and a few blocks or sixty to seventy quid for the fire station etc.


 
Yup been through this one buying it for my kid bro, plastic can't have gotten that expensive?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup been through this one buying it for my kid bro, plastic can't have gotten that expensive?



Or was it comparatively expensive in the past when we didn't understand money? 

The big sets aren't worth more than thirty quid imo, forty at a push.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2012)

It's like it's a toy for middle class kids now. Where as before everyone basically could access lego.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 12, 2012)

In defence of the paints if you follow the pro guides and use the range you get really good results. The problem is they are such a massive rip off! Games workshop is such a weird company, they have legions of unshakable fans, and clearly very talented people working for them but it is riven with the most blatant corporate greed rip off streak. It was always like that. When I was a kid I used to buy white dwarf and reverse engineer the rules from the article - because I could never afford the books. looking back I don't think I ever have actually played the game! Nowadays I can afford it - but I don't like feeling ripped off. So I search ebay and discount sites for stuff. I will take a punt on the 6th edition boxed set. My plan is to buy it, paint it, put it all back in the box, put the box back on a shelf and the wait patiently until I can persuade someone to play the game!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

It looks a fuckin expensive game to get into.

Rulebook - £50

Choose your army. Then:

Codex £20
Battleforce 'starter' army £70
Paints - well what is the minimum you can get away with?

And then bits an pieces like some tools and terrain can add another fifty onto that. 

I like how forking out seventy quid for a battleforce just aids you to 'start' an army or 'bolster' an existing one. How much does the complete deal come to?  how big is the complete army?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2012)

torrent the rulebook on pdf- nothing. Use Mutant Chronicle minatures and so on- cheaper. Build your own terrain with paper mache, flock etc.


no kid wants to have the council version tho do they


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2012)

It's gets worse as the rears roll on. It's unbelievable nowdays, no way can they sustain it.

We used to mod our own stuff back then for epic spacemarine.  3 whirlwinds cost a fortune - 3 rhinos with things stuck on the roof is _loads_ cheaper.  Artillery rocked in epic


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> In defence of the paints if you follow the pro guides and use the range you get really good results. The problem is they are such a massive rip off! Games workshop is such a weird company, they have legions of unshakable fans, and clearly very talented people working for them but it is riven with the most blatant corporate greed rip off streak. It was always like that. When I was a kid I used to buy white dwarf and reverse engineer the rules from the article - because I could never afford the books. looking back I don't think I ever have actually played the game! Nowadays I can afford it - but I don't like feeling ripped off. So I search ebay and discount sites for stuff. I will take a punt on the 6th edition boxed set. My plan is to buy it, paint it, put it all back in the box, put the box back on a shelf and the wait patiently until I can persuade someone to play the game!



Urban75 40k game day at yours?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck that. Doesn't he live in the outer hebrides or somewhere?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Fuck that. Doesn't he live in the outer hebrides or somewhere?


Better make it a weekend. With booze. Lots of booze


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2012)

like


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

Double like.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 12, 2012)

lets all go to Nottingham where they have a pub done up like an orcs lair and a wharehouse full of gaming tables


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> lets all go to Nottingham where they have a pub done up like an orcs lair and a wharehouse full of gaming tables


Wharehouse with an a?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

So on top of the £200 im gonna have to fork out for my 'starter' army i'm going to have to set aside funds for hotel rooms?

It better be a fuckin good game.


----------



## Boppity (Jul 12, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> lets all go to Nottingham where they have a pub done up like an orcs lair and a wharehouse full of gaming tables


 
If you go to Nottingham this weekend a bunch of my friends will be there. If you see a guy called Robbo say hi, if theres another guy there with him named Andy then give him a smack round the head for me.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So on top of the £200 im gonna have to fork out for my 'starter' army i'm going to have to set aside funds for hotel rooms?
> 
> It better be a fuckin good game.


 
The train tickets about £100 too


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd be well up for this but I have a girlfriend and also never could quite fathom the mechanics of 40k. I liked the round where everbody got to shoot their guns.

That was the best bit, watching some plucky marine armed with an impossibly powerful weapon remove a big tank from play.

Necromunda always served me better. 6-10 figures slugging it out in gang warfare amongst shitty industrial ruins. It was over before teatime as well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The train tickets about £100 too





Although I think i'm convinced now to purchase an army. Even just for the craft element. I'd already considered buying flames of war minatures earlier this year. So what's the lowdown on all the different races? How do you go about finding out which is best for you? Or do people just go for aesthetics?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2012)

If you like elven featured creatures designed to look speedy then go with Eldar or Dark Eldar.(dark eldar gives you the added fetishy look- check out dark eldar wyches HOT)

If you want mech-looking supehumans in battlesuits go with marines or chaos marines 

For the grunts with tanks go with Imperial Guard

Green Alien humanoids with comedy rules and looks? Orks

Vicious alien insectoid types- Tyrannids

Robots with weird looks- Necrons

Dunno what the point of these is: Tau

each faction is highly subfactioned and you can paint the colours appropriately. And buy faction specific metal models obvs. kerching.

I'm sure I've missed a few.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Space wolves
Sisters of battle
Grey knights
Chaos daemons
Blood angels...?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Space Marines look pretty cool. I bet everyone picks them though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

Never liked that they turned genestealers just a spin off of the Tyranids myself...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> I suspect they're concerned it will canabalise tabletop sales, and not gain many new customers; after all the only mainstream turn based game is civ. They're probably right.



And bloodbowl...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Space Marines look pretty cool. I bet everyone picks them though.



Ultramarine's FTW!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> seriously people.  i'm 32.  i've finally got a life.  stop trying to drag me down.  actually i'm 33.  fucking hell when did that happen?





bouncer_the_dog said:


> If your 32/33 you should be getting to the point where you stop having a life??? (I'm 32)





Pseudopsycho said:


> I'm 32 too. I've got a new baby so life has gone out of window at the moment (in a good way )



You're all kids! I"m 38 and a fucking half  i shouldn't be entertaining the idea of buying toys. But, like i could have afforded this when i was 13. Like i can now! Well, i can, but justifying it is a different matter. They look cool as fuck though. And i'm a permageek.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ultramarine's FTW!



That wasn't what you said last time I looked. Something about genetics or something.

Don't mess about with advice when you're talking this amount of money for injection-moulded plastic that you're expected to decorate yourself (for more money).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

36, geek and proud. If I didn't have a serious xbox gaming thing going on I reckon I'd be down GW on this weekend buying a ton of shit! 

Still tempted though, might see about getting back in touch with a few friends who still play...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That wasn't what you said last time I looked. Something about genetics or something.
> 
> Don't mess about with advice when you're talking this amount of money for injection-moulded plastic that you're expected to decorate yourself (for more money).


 
Genestealers? Used to love them too...used to play Orcs too (Evil Sunz) but Ultramarine's where always my biggest collection of models. Fuck, I had hundreds of full metal models...wouldn't have been worth a shed load now...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Space wolves
> Sisters of battle
> Grey knights
> Chaos daemons
> Blood angels...?


 

all subsets of Space Marine save the adeptus sorritas who were invented later to basically be crap versions of space marines but all the ecclesiarchal wing of the imperial structure was allowed 

/kills self


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2012)

i think if i was tempted to start playing i'd probably be grey knights.  i like the minimalist colour scheme and the force weapons.  it was always the painting i liked best. man, it's payday tomorrow..


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 12, 2012)

If I was to take up 40K it's probably be Space Wolves for me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2012)

I looked at space wolves and there's no way I'd have the painting skills to pull it off. Armour - fairly uniform paint work with some shadows worked in. Animal fur - really intricate and not for a beginner like me. So I think I'm settling on Chaos Marines. Although Blood Angels look pretty good too.


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 13, 2012)

Space Marines are boring as fuck.

I always wanted Imperial Guard. I had Tau and then Demon Hunters. I moved onto fantasy and got Skaven then, got board of it all before I ever played a game with them.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I looked at space wolves and there's no way I'd have the painting skills to pull it off. Armour - fairly uniform paint work with some shadows worked in. Animal fur - really intricate and not for a beginner like me. So I think I'm settling on Chaos Marines. Although Blood Angels look pretty good too.


 
Animal fur/hair is simply a matter of a black undercoat and some drybrushing, which is one of the simplest techniques to learn.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never liked that they turned genestealers just a spin off of the Tyranids myself...


 
they RUINED Genestealers


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 13, 2012)

If I had to start again it would be orcs, chaos or dark elder.  by far the coolest model swith moat scope for modding imo. space marines are well boring after a while.


----------



## Santino (Jul 13, 2012)

The only point of having Space Marines was to design your own Chapter.

Mine were the Immortals (red with gold trim). Not that I ever got beyond a bit of white undercoat.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 13, 2012)

Santino said:


> The only point of having Space Marines was to design your own Chapter.
> 
> Mine were the Immortals (red with gold trim). Not that I ever got beyond a bit of white undercoat.


 
Bravery is having a Rainbow Warriors army


----------



## Moronik (Jul 13, 2012)

I LOVE the wh40k universe. I havent played a game of it since ..... 1995. 

But I play the computer games which do A LOT to bring it all to life


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 13, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Animal fur/hair is simply a matter of a black undercoat and some drybrushing, which is one of the simplest techniques to learn.


Like chainmail, but with brown(s) instead of metal


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You're all kids! I"m 38 and a fucking half  i shouldn't be entertaining the idea of buying toys. But, like i could have afforded this when i was 13. Like i can now! Well, i can, but justifying it is a different matter. They look cool as fuck though. And i'm a permageek.


 
38, LOL.

You are an even bigger cunt than suspected, fucking quality.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2012)

grit said:


> 38, LOL.
> 
> You are an even bigger cunt than suspected, fucking quality.



We don't all have the privilage of being twelve like you.


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> We don't all have the privilage of being twelve like you.


 
Yet I still dont threaten to beat up randomers online. Jesus christ you are nearly 40 and still behave like this angst ridden teenager.

Give up, you will never make it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2012)

grit said:


> Yet I still dont threaten to beat up randomers online. Jesus christ you are nearly 40 and still behave like this angst ridden teenager.
> 
> Give up, you will never make it.



Awww, you're still smarting about that?  must have really hurt.


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Awww, you're still smarting about that?  must have really hurt.


 
Its nice to know I got to you that much


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2012)

grit said:


> Its nice to know I got to you that much



Now who's behaving like a child? Any way, i don't see the point in ruining this thread just because you want a bit of attention. Again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2012)

grit said:


> 38, LOL.
> 
> You are an even bigger cunt than suspected, fucking quality.



Easy! C66 is sound (opinions on Chinese takeaway aside  )!


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Easy! C66 is sound (opinions on Chinese takeaway aside  )!



Nah he is a hot head cunt, who should know better.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Derailing your own thread.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 13, 2012)

grit said:


> Yet I still dont threaten to beat up randomers online. Jesus christ you are nearly 40 and still behave like this angst ridden teenager.
> 
> Give up, you will never make it.


 
I find it amazing that you think this sort of criticism would have any weight on a internet thread read by about 5 people all of whom are in their 30's and contemplating the merits of tiny little plastic men (which you started lol).


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I find it amazing that you think this sort of criticism would have any weight on a internet thread read by about 5 people all of whom are in their 30's and contemplating the merits of tiny little plastic men (which you started lol).



bad: threatening to beat people up.

Good: Warhammer


----------



## Boppity (Jul 13, 2012)

There's only one way to settle this fellas.

ON THE BOARD!! Come to the tournament I'm helping to run in September. Whoever places the highest is the real man. Whoever places the lowest must leave Urban...FOREVER!


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Boppity said:
			
		

> There's only one way to settle this fellas.
> 
> ON THE BOARD!! Come to the tournament I'm helping to run in September. Whoever places the highest is the real man. Whoever places the lowest must leave Urban...FOREVER!



Lol 

Ah I just like wrecking his head tbh.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 13, 2012)

> There is no such thing as innocence, only degrees of guilt.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Derailing your own thread.


 
This just shows that on urban even a thread as normal and non contentious as this can end up in an argument. Surreal shit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2012)

grit said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> Ah I just like wrecking his head tbh.



I'll be sure to let you know the second you achieve it.


----------



## Boppity (Jul 13, 2012)

One of the prizes is a sword so the winner can just run the other guy through. Problem solved!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Boppity said:
			
		

> One of the prizes is a sword so the winner can just run the other guy through. Problem solved!



Problem being that grit is buying fantasy and i'm buying 40k. So if he doesn't have a 40k army in win by default?

E2A Actually he is building a 40k army. Don't know why I thought otherwise.


----------



## Boppity (Jul 13, 2012)

Well you wouldn't win by default since there are going to be loads of people there. I'm keeping the score though, and we've got a table booked for 50 people at the Chinese afterwards. Maybe you two could truce over some sweet and sour pork!


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Boppity said:
			
		

> One of the prizes is a sword so the winner can just run the other guy through. Problem solved!



can we just skip to the swords?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Well you wouldn't win by default since there are going to be loads of people there. I'm keeping the score though, and we've got a table booked for 50 people at the Chinese afterwards. Maybe you two could truce over some sweet and sour pork!



September you say? Not sure i'll have an army ready by then, let alone have had the opportunity to hone my skillz. But definitely pencil me in for any future ones.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 14, 2012)

I might just dunk all my blood angels into some red house paint so theyre ready for september..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 14, 2012)

grit said:


> bad: threatening to beat people up.
> 
> Good: Warhammer


 
Indeed the protocol in a situation such as this is to unfavorably compare his fathers skills in the area of fighting/size of car/fishing skills to your own fathers.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 14, 2012)

Where's this tournament and what's the cost/points/rules...?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 14, 2012)

lol.  People arguing on a Warhammer thread. lol.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 15, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> lol.  People arguing on a Warhammer thread. lol.



It's not really arguing. Grit was acting a dick during the recent racism shitstorm. I expressed that I'd 'like to smash his face in' - he took that as a direct threat and ran off to tell teacher and so I got red carded for two days. I took it on the chin and viewed it as the end of the matter but no, he's starting to pipe up on a completely unrelated thread in the gaming forum of all places. Boppity has done the decent thing, suggesting we settle it in the spirit of the thread ie - over a game of warhammer but he's being a bit coy about it prefering instead to continue playing the clever guy behind the safety of his monitor.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's not really arguing. Grit was acting a dick during the recent racism shitstorm. I expressed that I'd 'like to smash his face in' - he took that as a direct threat and ran off to tell teacher and so I got red carded for two days. I took it on the chin and viewed it as the end of the matter but no, he's starting to pipe up on a completely unrelated thread in the gaming forum of all places. Boppity has done the decent thing, suggesting we settle it in the spirit of the thread ie - over a game of warhammer but he's being a bit coy about it prefering instead to continue playing the clever guy behind the safety of his monitor.


roll d20 against his leadership, then check for animosity.  Then do panic checks, and wait to see if they cascade.  Then declare charges, and guestimate charge distances, then roll a scatter dice and...

Oh wait, this is a a 40K thread isn't it?  Just see who has the biggest tank.  That's who wins.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 15, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> roll d20 against his leadership, then check for animosity. Then do panic checks, and wait to see if they cascade. Then declare charges, and guestimate charge distances, then roll a scatter dice and...
> 
> Oh wait, this is a a 40K thread isn't it? Just see who has the biggest tank. That's who wins.


 


I'm still undecided which army to go for. Basing my choice in aesthetics, Chaos Marines look good, but apparently a new codex is coming at some-point-soon-but-nobody-knows-when and I don't really want to wait.  

Quite like the look of Tau but dotcom hinted that they're shite.

Necrons and Orks too but they seem a bit infantry-centric, and I can't really be arsed to set up a production line painting thousands of identical figures.

So it might actually be Space Wolves I go for. Aaaarrgggghhh, can't decide.

What normally happens is I sack it off in the deciding stage, like I did with FOW after buying a couple of books.  So I kind of need to pick quite quickly without picking the wrong thing and wasting a load of dosh.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm still undecided which army to go for. Basing my choice in aesthetics, Chaos Marines look good, but apparently a new codex is coming at some-point-soon-but-nobody-knows-when and I don't really want to wait.
> 
> Quite like the look of Tau but dotcom hinted that they're shite.
> 
> ...


I am teh fantasy flavour WH, so all that necron space marine techno blah is all futuristic elsewhat to me.  Fantasy for the mfw.  I like Empire, Chaos, and Orc and Gobbos (notice Orcs not Orks).
But then I'm a geeky snob.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 15, 2012)

I might take a look at the fantasy one actually...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never liked that they turned genestealers just a spin off of the Tyranids myself...


 

I think you mean Ymarl Stealers


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I might take a look at the fantasy one actually...


fantasy is complex and actually engages yer brain a bit.  But it all depends on whether you like the setting or not (it's kinda medieval/tolkien inspired).

Either way, WH is a complete over-priced rip-off.  But as long as you realise that in advance, you can make your own decision about whether you think it's a worthwhile hobby or not.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I think you mean Ymarl Stealers


 
Oh right, I thought they changed things and the genes were basically Tyranids spawn or something?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh right, I thought they changed things and the genes were basically Tyranids spawn or something?


 
to my shame I don't even need to look this up

the ymarl stealers from the original Rouge Trader game were indeed a standalone species, iirc there were no tyranids in it.

The current narrative is that the Xenos department of the imperium misclassified them as native to the moon of ymarl.


only later when it became clear that genestealers infiltrate host societies, creating genestealer-cults and hybrids they send out a signal, a beacon in the warp thus attracting the hive fleets like Kraken etc. They're advance troops designed to locate and tag prey for the main fleets.


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 16, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Quite like the look of Tau but dotcom hinted that they're shite.


 
I don't think any army is shite. They're all fair equal from what I remembered. Just different playing styles.

Tau are sit back and shoot.

Imperial Guard modded to look like Red Army is win.

EDIT: I always wanted the Red Coat Imperial guard too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> to my shame I don't even need to look this up
> 
> the ymarl stealers from the original Rouge Trader game were indeed a standalone species, iirc there were no tyranids in it.
> 
> ...


 
Right. Still crap though, preferred the stealers to be their own thing rather than just a foot soldier. Liked the the mash up of Aliens and vampiric society they had going on...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

theres actually rules to field a genestealer infiltrated gang in necromunda btw- van saar are sposed to be easiest to mod for this, deformities hidden under long coats....


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 16, 2012)

The fantasy miniatures are much more interesting imo.

*must resist looking at more warhammar*


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 16, 2012)

I think pound for pound Necrons are the most cost effective army choice, as you can buy the box + a hero and have a fully functional army. Also Chaos are quite cost effective as you can get the scalpel & super glue out and make yourself a hero from bits out of the box, so no added expense.

I think in about two months or so they will bring out a starter box with dice, templates a mini rule book & two armies, Chaos and Dark Angels so that too would be a cost saver overall.

Otherwise I have heard, although I would never condone it, it is incredibley easy to download a PDF of a codex rather than fork out £20 for it. Some would say GW have only themselves to blame for piracy, charging £20 for a shittily written pamphlet with bad BW art and useful content that amounts to a 6 page army list, easily replicable on an excel document.

Also ebay is your friend.

_All this knowledge I gained from my trip to a GW I mentioned earlier in this thread where a spotty kid with no social skills gave me a guided tour of the shop whilst being mocked by the zany mid 30's manager..._


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh yes and the orignal Riogue Trader idea for Genestealers was a bit flaky, but they were really well fleshed out in Space Hulk. And expanded upon with Deathwing and Genestealer. The latter introduced Hybrids who were subsequently given an army list for 40k via a few White Dwarf articles, making one of the weirdest esoteric armies available in the game. And then they fucking RUINED it with crap brightly coloured stupid looking Tyranids.

Cool Genestealers:







Crap Tyranids:


----------



## Moronik (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep the Genestealer Cult army had a lot of FLAVOUR.

It was nice to know that there was a purpose to it, as agents sent by the Tyranids. But subsequently it all went a bit rubbish. Like pretty much all WH40k post 1996 imo


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember when white dwarf was mainly about dungeons and dragons


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 16, 2012)

It went from this: 






and this:






to this:





(squats!)

Now its this:


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

I had that number 17!

Anyone remember the houri class?






Blew my tiny mind that one


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah they must be fucking rolling in it now they've got the LOTR franchise. I have a pre-GW bilbo somewhere- wonder if its worth anything....


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

Think I might put all mine on eBay, see what I get and then see if I can gather a 1500 point army with the £.


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

PS you can torrent all the rule books, army books and codexs


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 17, 2012)

When 3D printers get a bit better GW are fucked! 

ETA: In fact, that day may be pretty close:





Comment:


> Unfortunately I’m obligated not to tell where that particular model was printed. But I would refer you to Shapeways.com – I know they have a material that is accurate to 0.1mm, Like this model. And Kraftwurx and others will be releasing their own versions “soon” as well. 3d Printing tech is still changing very quickly.


I'm not sure about the economics, but the practical barriers are falling.

http://cruxko.com/2011/06/10/warhammer-3d-print/#!lightbox[657]/0/


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

I despise myself for knowing that that is abbadon the despoiler, chief henchman to Horus during the Horus Heresy and leader of Chaos forces during various Black Crusades emanating from the eye of Terror


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bought two books today. The new rules and the Citadel Models book. So that was 75 quid before I've even looked at paints, brushes, tools, codexes and figures. 

Very good books though and obviously worth it.


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Bought two books today. The new rules and the Citadel Models book. So that was 75 quid before I've even looked at paints, brushes, tools, codexes and figures.
> 
> Very good books though and obviously worth it.


 
I went in today too! The prices are eyewatering now. I thought they were bad 7 years ago!

Even eBay prices are high.

I've just downloaded all the army books, codexes and rule books.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I went in today too! The prices are eyewatering now. I thought they were bad 7 years ago!
> 
> Even eBay prices are high.
> 
> I've just downloaded all the army books, codexes and rule books.


 
I _tried _downloading the rules on the tracker i'm on but although it says there's two seeds there's been no movement in 24 hrs. So I bought the book. It's hard back, fucking heavy and full of art. Seems worth it in a sense. Ditto the _How To_... book, which comes with a DVD and will at least give me a fighting chance with my initial painting attempts. But yeah, would still like the rules and codexes in pdf so I can thumb through them when away from my pc etc. Will google. Just priced up the paint brushes and tools and that came to another 100 lol. Expensive yeah. But then again, I never used to moan when I put that amount up my nose. And at least there's something to show at the end of this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd point and laugh but there by the grace of god...


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I _tried _downloading the rules on the tracker i'm on but although it says there's two seeds there's been no movement in 24 hrs. So I bought the book. It's hard back, fucking heavy and full of art. Seems worth it in a sense. Ditto the _How To_... book, which comes with a DVD and will at least give me a fighting chance with my initial painting attempts. But yeah, would still like the rules and codexes in pdf so I can thumb through them when away from my pc etc. Will google. Just priced up the paint brushes and tools and that came to another 100 lol. Expensive yeah. But then again, I never used to moan when I put that amount up my nose. And at least there's something to show at the end of this.


 
I used demonoid. They've got 100s of torrents of literature. 

They books were always good, the art and stories etc. The new fantasy army books are now even hardback!

Don't think I can afford to buy them though. I think I'll be searching ebay for the paints too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd point and laugh but there by the grace of god...


 
The thing is, I've _always _wanted to paint citadel miniatures. And be good at it. It's just the amount I spent on hedonism always got in the way of any meaningful hobby. And at least it's not like a colleague of mine who spends ALL of his disposable income on racing motorbikes. Although, granted, that's probably more exciting.


----------



## grit (Jul 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I _tried _downloading the rules on the tracker i'm on but although it says there's two seeds there's been no movement in 24 hrs. So I bought the book. It's hard back, fucking heavy and full of art. Seems worth it in a sense. Ditto the _How To_... book, which comes with a DVD and will at least give me a fighting chance with my initial painting attempts. But yeah, would still like the rules and codexes in pdf so I can thumb through them when away from my pc etc. Will google. Just priced up the paint brushes and tools and that came to another 100 lol. Expensive yeah. But then again, I never used to moan when I put that amount up my nose. And at least there's something to show at the end of this.


 
Indeed its strange how we hum and haw over shit like this, but impulse buy an 8th without blinking 

There is a good tracker with the rules and all available codecs, have a look on torrentz.com


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

grit, the plural of codex would be codices. Codecs are something else-video stuff


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2012)

grit said:


> Indeed its strange how we hum and haw over shit like this, but impulse buy an 8th without blinking
> 
> There is a good tracker with the rules and all available codecs, have a look on torrentz.com



Cheers, will take a look. But I think you mean 6th (it was the 40k rulebook that I bought).


----------



## grit (Jul 18, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> grit, the plural of codex would be codices. Codecs are something else-video stuff


 
That it is, I'm computer nerd to the end


----------



## grit (Jul 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Cheers, will take a look. But I think you mean 6th (it was the 40k rulebook that I bought).


 
Yeah thats probably closer alright!

To start out I bought the warhammer assault on black reach, that initial basic rulebook and the torrent I was talking about seemed to cover all the bases.. My only problem is that I'm more concerned with playing rather than painting.

(oh and in the spirit of my new tag line, without wishing to descend into another spat... I didnt report any of your posts, that was editor all on his own, for what its worth)


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

6th Edition looks quite Warhammer-esque, if you ask me. Oh, and GW now do the Codices on the iPad.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

grit said:


> Indeed its strange how we hum and haw over shit like this, but impulse buy an 8th without blinking
> 
> There is a good tracker with the rules and all available codecs, have a look on torrentz.com


 
The torrented rules have _finally_ downloaded onto my PC.  Now need to work out how to transfer them onto my ipad. I'm assuming dropbox or iexplorer.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The torrented rules have _finally_ downloaded onto my PC.  Now need to work out how to transfer them onto my ipad. I'm assuming dropbox or iexplorer.


 
Still that time is cheaper than the cost  

Aye, dropbox should be fine. I think some 40k purists might scoff at it but I always wondered about a mobile/tablet app to do all the calculations and the like during a game, anyone know of anything like this or is it frowned upon?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

I know there are dice progs out there for D&D rolls- there is always the risk of geek rage with that, mans like to see the dice on the table etc


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

This seems like an interesting alternative to GW wargaming that, after a brief glance, doesn't seem as heavy on the wallet:

http://www.malifaux.com/index.php

You play with a crew which is between 6 and 10 models. Rather than quadrillions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

looks like necromunda/mordenheim only cheaper


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like necromunda/mordenheim only cheaper


 
Don't know those games. I like the idea that you can slug it out in sewers etc; with elements of role play thrown in like exploring etc. Or maybe it isn't that, but _looks_ like that? Rather than just glorified chess.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

necromunda and mordheim are six-10 model games involving just as you say. Factions, gangs, some elemet of roleplay. GW no longer supports these games that cost the player relatively little in outlay..... 

I like the look of mailfaux tho, am reading the site.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> necromunda and mordheim are six-10 model games involving just as you say. Factions, gangs, some elemet of roleplay. GW no longer supports these games that cost the player relatively little in outlay.....
> 
> I like the look of mailfaux tho, am reading the site.


 
Necromnda was my first ever intro to GW, a long long time ago. I'd heard it was discontinued when I started looking to get into GW again. I bought that assault on black reach played two games and then.. well real life happened. Cant wait to get into the 40k proper, feels pointless looking to get back into necro when its been discontinued. It was awesome though and I liked that it was more close quarters in a urban style setting


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

the rules are still available (in pdf) as are all the models from the citadel miniatures catalogue. A proper tome is that.

its still playable unlike the weird attempt that was Gorkamorka.

fuck the rules and models for Blood Bowl are still knocking about


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

You can still buy bloodbowl though.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...=cat480004a&rootCatGameStyle=specialist-games


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

hmm mailfaux seems to have a card based element to it- that might be where they get you like with magic the gathering. But Just a one off purchase of a fate deck seems legit


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> hmm mailfaux seems to have a card based element to it- that might be where they get you like with magic the gathering. But Just a one off purchase of a fate deck seems legit


 
It does all seem (relatively) cheap to go out and buy all you need to get a game started with it. Less models needed and cardboard pre-painted terrain. The rules aren't a punishing price either. Of course, they may go all POKEMON GOTTA COLLECT IT ALL like GW in the future I suppose.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It does all seem (relatively) cheap to go out and buy all you need to get a game started with it. Less models needed and cardboard pre-painted terrain. The rules aren't a punishing price either. Of course, they may go all POKEMON GOTTA COLLECT IT ALL like GW in the future I suppose.


 

I think I like the arcanist faction a lot


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

Right I have read the rulebook pdf for this game and it is total nightmare- the mechanic seems to be both role player and figure based bashing.its a headache, good luck to those who play it but I'm out.


necromunda rules here: (peed warning)
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...rvTkCg&usg=AFQjCNEBdBwnTlCA6jPKjT8IxNTOKzf_9Q


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2012)

There was also an Inquisitor-themed offshoot that focussed on skirmish-level battles and was absurdly detailed. It had rules for shooting while crouching behind a small wall, that sort of thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm able to thumb through the rules pdf on the train without a sign over my head saying DWEEEEEEEB!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 20, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> necromunda rules here: (peed warning)
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...rvTkCg&usg=AFQjCNEBdBwnTlCA6jPKjT8IxNTOKzf_9Q



Looks good, cheers for that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

Santino said:


> There was also an Inquisitor-themed offshoot that focussed on skirmish-level battles and was absurdly detailed. It had rules for shooting while crouching behind a small wall, that sort of thing.



Oh yeah I remember this, bigger minutes right? More one on one or very small groups fights?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 21, 2012)

GW rules are generally better for small scale skirmishes rather than large battles.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

Dawn of War 2, plus Chaos Rising, plus that other expansion, £7.50 on Steam atm.

fwiw.

Got it back in 2009, and it did remind me - quite a lot - of the tabletop game.

Only lots, lots faster.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 21, 2012)

I really thought DOW II was crap in comparison to DOW


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 22, 2012)

Loved DOW 1 and completed it and all the expansion packs but then I got DOW2 and my machine(s) wouldn't play it 
Nearly got my 2000pts of orks ready and thinking of bits for my teen-aged-selfs eldar bits. 

As I tell the missus it's cheaper than the pub/drugs (just)


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

DoW makes me


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2012)

grit said:


> There is a good tracker with the rules and all available codecs, have a look on torrentz.com


 
What site is that? Any pdf I attempt to download just gives me a .exe file. Dodgy. As. Fuck.


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> What site is that? Any pdf I attempt to download just gives me a .exe file. Dodgy. As. Fuck.


 
I can email you all the fantasy rules and army books through toobigforemail.com


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I can email you all the fantasy rules and army books through toobigforemail.com


 
It's ok found it on private tracker. Cheers though. Couldn't find it before because it wasn't labelled Codex - just warhammer 40k 2011


----------



## Red Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Its all on demonoid


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not on demonoid. Got it on what cd.


----------



## grit (Jul 24, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> What site is that? Any pdf I attempt to download just gives me a .exe file. Dodgy. As. Fuck.


 
Its not a site really, its a index of all the other torrent sites (google for torrents essentially). So you search something and it will link you to all torrent sites that match the query. Most torrents will have been validated by users with the green tick, otherwise sorting by the most seeds is enough.

Can you give an example of a exe you got? It will have the file extension listed in the torrent


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Click on any of the top three

http://torrentz.eu/warh/Warhammer 40k - Codex - Chaos Space Marines (4E).pdf-24191628


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 25, 2012)

Still think I'm more into the idea of Flames of War than warhammer atm. 

http://www.flamesofwar.com/Default.aspx?tabid=106

Still expensive mind. Why oh why are there so many systems with so many books and models involved.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 28, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Still think I'm more into the idea of Flames of War than warhammer atm.
> 
> http://www.flamesofwar.com/Default.aspx?tabid=106
> 
> Still expensive mind. Why oh why are there so many systems with so many books and models involved.


 
Cheapest system I know of is Hordes of the Things, which is adaptable to any setting and any models.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 30, 2012)

I am painting my Terminators at glacial speed. I have now done five since March. Only 6 more to go!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am painting my Terminators at glacial speed. I have now done five since March. Only 6 more to go!



Very nice work!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 26, 2012)

So I have pre-ordered 'dark vengance' as I want a fully painted set in the loft ready for a rainy day. Having painted 6/11 Terminators and 1/30 Genestealers in 4 years of owning Space Hulk I expect this to be a VERY lonfg term project.

But i had to make sure I got the ;limited edition' http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1700011a


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 27, 2012)

Dark Vengance is, by the way, the NEW 40K starter set, which I'm quite excited about, as it brigns closer the chance to actually play the game. Also the models look wicked, I will be aiming for this standard:


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2012)

your mad skillz anger me


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 27, 2012)

I did not paint that!! those are official pix. I havent even got my grabbers on the box yet!


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 27, 2012)

The Dark Vengance Chaos dreadnought looks absolutely rubbish. The rest looks great (especially the Chaos lord).


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 27, 2012)

Agree. I think it looks minging... I wondering about adding Deamon Prince bits to it...


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 28, 2012)

^I may have detected a design weakness in that dreadnought


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 28, 2012)

Side on it looks like they just gave up trying to sculpt a decent model.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm pretty much giving up the hobby currently, if they release a multipart cultist kit though I'll stick to Necromunda like glue


----------



## Boppity (Sep 22, 2012)

I am currently doing the admin for the 40k Warlords tournament. Who knew so much work went into this??


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 14, 2012)

So I finally finished painting Space Hulk. They are now all in a plastic bag in the box on the top bookshelf away from prying eyes...


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

Have they got rid of circle bases now?

I'm just finishing selling my Skaven army on eBay.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 14, 2012)

It's Space Hulk so they dont have circle bases.. they still do in 40k... I'm on to painting Dark Vengeance now


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It's Space Hulk so they dont have circle bases.. they still do in 40k... I'm on to painting Dark Vengeance now


 

any chance of a detail shot of the brood lord?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuckin ace painting there, btd!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## rich! (Oct 14, 2012)

Just found this thread.

Found my 1st and 2nd end War hammer rules. Yes, the brown books and the big hardback.

Our new commercial director wants to get a hires 3d printer.

I has big tables with no need to clear in the week. And cats, obv.

Now, which cousin had the original figures from the day?


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 7, 2012)

One trip to GW later (after ''accidentally'' buying this months White Dwarf) and my wallet is £170 lighter than it was this morning. Starting again from scratch, had to buy all the paints/brushes/clippers/glue etc. Time to paint me some Blood Angels!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 10, 2012)

Blood angels and ultra marines are essentially the vanilla chapters.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 10, 2012)

they are, but which are the good chapters.  dark angels i like, the whole warrior priests nonsense appeals.  the space wolves are space vikings and that's kind of cool too, though a bit cheesy even for GW.  who would you play, quoady?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2012)

you never see space marine scouts any more, they seem to have been edited out of the narrative, to lie forgotten with the ogryns.


they always looked gash in half armour anyway.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 10, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> they are, but which are the good chapters. dark angels i like, the whole warrior priests nonsense appeals. the space wolves are space vikings and that's kind of cool too, though a bit cheesy even for GW. who would you play, quoady?


 
Black Templars


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting on some Adeptus Custodes models from Forge World to be made. Their background is great, like cooler grey knights.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 10, 2012)

I've seen some brightly coloured Rainbow Warrior chapter before. 

I've always liked Black Templars but they are vanilla.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 11, 2012)

White Scars then. Motorbike-riding space Mongols


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 11, 2012)

i have a whole load of Khorne Beserkers and Beastmen/CSM mashup figs I'm working on at the moment..


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just ordered some pre Heresy Space Marines from Forge World. MK III Iron armour and MK V Heresy armour. They're sexy as fuck!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 12, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> they are, but which are the good chapters. dark angels i like, the whole warrior priests nonsense appeals. the space wolves are space vikings and that's kind of cool too, though a bit cheesy even for GW. who would you play, quoady?


Oh, man, cheesy? Pfffft. I was space wolves. Blates.

Erm, tbh, I can't even remember what my terminator librarian army was. "Cool colours I invented myself," I think. Centred on some kind of mauve.

There weren't many of them - IIRC I managed to make 6-10 figurines into something like a 4-10,000 point army (they died hideously every time. Not that there were many times - the whole point was *painting* them, not using them.)


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 12, 2012)

I've just downloaded this Citadel paints colour conversion chart.

I'm disgusted by some of the new names, but ay  (I'd forgotten 'tin bitz' )

Somewhere around Liche Purple, at a guess.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 12, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I'm disgusted by some of the new names, but ay  (I'd forgotten 'tin bitz' )


 
Had to fit Tin Bitz into every model.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 12, 2012)

I was shocked when I saw snot green had been changed but they've even changed Ultramarines blue!!!


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 12, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I was shocked when I saw snot green had been changed but they've even changed Ultramarines blue!!!


Good. They're both horrible colours. Ultramarines now look nice instead of smurftastic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2012)

but how do they paint ork snotlings


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> but how do they paint ork snotlings


Moot green.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 13, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Good. They're both horrible colours. Ultramarines now look nice instead of smurftastic.



Ah has the colour changed too? I thought it was just the name.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Ah has the colour changed too? I thought it was just the name.


Aye, it's a darker blue now, looks much nicer.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh, man, cheesy? Pfffft. I was space wolves. Blates.


 
I played Space Wolves too   I think I will concentrate on Dark Angels as an adult. ahem.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 17, 2012)

here's a bit of work in progress...


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice 

The person whose job I've just taken over told me he used to use Epic Tyranids for Chaos conversions. Made them looks like 'chestburster' type things and that they were coming out of their armour etc.

Sounded like a cool, easy, little mod.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 17, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> here's a bit of work in progress...


Is the Dark Vengeance box set worth it? I love the Librarian model and the Deathwatch Terminators but everything else fails to impress. Lovely paint job on the Daemon Prince, great definition on the muscles.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 17, 2012)

I think its only worth it if want to build csm or dark angels specifically, I like the Dark Angel models but I think they would be ruined by converting heavily. The CSM models are multi purpose but I believe there is a major points imbalance between the armies... Im painting the whole box so I have a 40k option in my shelf of unplayed boardgames...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice bloody painting!


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 20, 2012)

Seems the Dark Angels are going to be the first army in 2013 to be re done, just as I decided to start a Blood Angels army! If you can wait 11 months, Eldar are finally getting a makeover in November.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Deathshroud.html

Mmmm lovely.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 21, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Deathshroud.html
> 
> Mmmm lovely.


 
Are they Horus Heresy era miniatures?


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Are they Horus Heresy era miniatures?


They are indeed. Forge World are making shit loads of Heresy era mini's. There's rules for them too etc.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 31, 2012)

It's going to be all about the Dark Angels in 2013:


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 31, 2012)

http://forofreakfactory.mforos.com/...-el-primer-mensaje-un-monton-nuevas-a-dia-31/

More Dark Angel stuff.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is some more of what I have been VERY SLOWLY working on:


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 7, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It's going to be all about the Dark Angels in 2013:


 

My Deathwing Terminators were the pride and joy of my Dark Angel army. I spent hours painting those dudes.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 7, 2013)

Beastmen Chaos are awesome


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2013)

Boppity said:


> I am currently doing the admin for the 40k Warlords tournament. Who knew so much work went into this??


I accidentally came across the tournament rules page of something in Bristol, and it all sounds terribly complicated.

http://www.bristolvanguard.co.uk/Bristol_Vanguard/Vanquish_rulespack_2013.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

once more I am in envy of Bouncers skill with the paint and brush. Bravo sir.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 7, 2013)

not 40k but here are some of my figures.















i have never been able to do eyes properly and now my eyesight and dex is getting worse i never will


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Where can I buy d&d figures?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 7, 2013)

games workshop in the main (however i am a fan of the mallifaux figures) i believe there is a limited run of new D&D minutres out but i only know one shop that is selling them and they cant sell them online for some reason


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Pingu said:


> games workshop in the main (however i am a fan of the mallifaux figures) i believe there is a limited run of new D&D minutres out but i only know one shop that is selling them and they cant sell them online for some reason


 
I thought games workshop stopped doing d&d stuff years ago 

Mallifaux doesn't have anything either  Unless you mean the lord of the rings stuff.

(I'm also not talking d&d minatures - as in the game - another bloody confusion to avoid when I'm searching.  It's almost impossible to weed them out)


----------



## Pingu (Jan 7, 2013)

what in particular are you loking for?

this may be of helphttp://www.hobbiesandgames.com/Dungeons_Dragons_Miniatures_s/49.htm (unless thats the game thing you are talking about)

but give this guy a bell http://wargamestore.com/ as i know he is one of a few stores that is being given access to the new castings that have come out

ral partha used to make laods of d&d figures so try googling for that


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Pingu said:


> what in particular are you loking for?
> 
> this may be of helphttp://www.hobbiesandgames.com/Dungeons_Dragons_Miniatures_s/49.htm (unless thats the game thing you are talking about)
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that's the game thing I'm talking about. It's prepainted plastic singles from a collectable game (commons, uncommons, rares).

I'm after unpainted metal miniatures for characters (elf rogues, human warriors, dwarf prists etc) and monsters (goblins, kobolds, necromancers etc)


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

ral partha is exactly what I'm after! Cheers


----------



## Pingu (Jan 7, 2013)

or try this https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=grenadier+minutures&meta= grendier mintures.

i have only recently got back into minture painting and have to say I am not a fan of the plastic figures. I have also had to radically alter my painting style as all the paints these days seem tobe forumlated for base.. layer.. layer.. ink.. drybrush... wash.. which i agree gives a better result than the methods of 20 years ago but is stil awkward to get to grips with when you are not used to it


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 7, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Did that work?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Pingu said:


> or try this https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=grenadier minutures&meta= grendier mintures.
> 
> i have only recently got back into minture painting and have to say I am not a fan of the plastic figures. I have also had to radically alter my painting style as all the paints these days seem tobe forumlated for base.. layer.. layer.. ink.. drybrush... wash.. which i agree gives a better result than the methods of 20 years ago but is stil awkward to get to grips with when you are not used to it


 
Cheers.  I want to get my son a figure for his hero, something like this:









Just remembered citadel minatures too.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some of the Privateer press models are nice.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Did that work?
> 
> ...


 
Nice dark Vengeance stuff!!


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 7, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Nice dark Vengeance stuff!!


Cheers! I'm pleased with how the Deathwing Terminator came out. I opted for a more sun bleached bone rather than the traditional yellow bone colour. Took awhile but worth it eventually, starting on the assault cannon one now.

Edit: In case anyone was interested, it's a basecoat of rakarth flesh, shade with seraphim sepia, back over with rakarth flesh then layer on a mix of rakarth flesh and pallid wych flesh, then just pallid wych flesh on it's own finishing with a final edge highlight of white scar. The seraphim sepia shade should be a heavy one.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Edit:hang on


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 8, 2013)

The local GW is having a 'Battlebrothers' tournament. Whereby you buy a boxed battleforce and are only allowed to use the contents to make an army. I like the idea becuase it's a nice nerdy miniature based challenge. The only slightly worrying thing is it would require a) going into the Games workshop and b) actually playing the game. I have done a) occasionally in the past but have never actually managed to do b).

I would go Blood Angels btw.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 8, 2013)

You've never played the game?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 8, 2013)

Weird innit


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it's fairly common tbh


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah, loads of people just like painting the models and reading white dwarf.

which, while I'm on the subject, is no way near a good as it used to be.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2013)

White dwarf went crap when the d&d content got axed imo.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah, loads of people just like painting the models and reading white dwarf.
> 
> which, while I'm on the subject, is no way near a good as it used to be.



I can't bare to pay the £4.50 or what ever it is now for at most 10 decent pages.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 8, 2013)

£5.50.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

they really do take the piss, theres cheaper wank mags than that


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Just ordered myself some Winsor and Newton series 7 miniature brushes (000,00,0 and 1). £32 off Amazon. People rave about them and I'm looking for some better brushes than the ones GW provide (I think their old brushes, when they were red, are better than the ones they sell at the moment). They better be worth the damn money! This hobby is once again costing me a fortune...


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2013)

Think I've reached the cut off point for prices, just cant bear to buy any more models 

Ah well, hopefully I'll get a few fun games in and maybe try out something like BFG or Epic using 3rd party ones


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 9, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> £5.50.


 
Jesus wept.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm undecided whether to paint the Chaos from the Dark Vengeance box Alpha Legion colours or Death guard colours. The red and gold they chose for the official scheme is too similar to the Blood Angels I'm painting at the moment and none of the other official Chaos legion colour schemes appeal greatly to me. Although...the Luna Wolves have a rather nice blue/grey tone (if memory serves me right) that I could pair with a nice red copper metal trim. Choices choices!


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/a/img32/6165/imag0458bm.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img822/4930/imag0457nc.jpg
My rushed Chaos lord. Would have taken more time but I really wanted to see what the scheme would look like. The cape isn't done.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 10, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> White dwarf went crap when the d&d content got axed imo.


 
How old are you? 

I'm pretty sure that there was no d&d content in White Dwarf when I was buying it about 20 years ago

Some nice paint jobs on this thread BTW


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 10, 2013)

Mapped said:


> How old are you?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that there was no d&d content in White Dwarf when I was buying it about 20 years ago


The first 80 or so issues were general role-playing, not just GW product-based. I used to have issues 19 thru 80 but they get destroyed in a flood.

Used to cover D&D, Runequest, Traveller, all sorts. They even included small games in some issues, I remember a neat little fantasy bar room brawl game in one.

Early to mid-80s, i guess


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 11, 2013)

Just stumbled across Advanced Heroquest, Terror in the Dark expansion set (Games Workshop, 1991), £135 in reasonable condition 

http://www.sircollectalot.co.uk/Board-Games/Heroquest-Terror-in-the-Dark/prod_1473.html



> Also includes a huge five-part adventure against the Lichemaster (the villain from the original Heroquest game).


 


That said, "Jesus" @ the price!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 11, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> The first 80 or so issues were general role-playing, not just GW product-based. I used to have issues 19 thru 80 but they get destroyed in a flood.
> 
> Used to cover D&D, Runequest, Traveller, all sorts. They even included small games in some issues, I remember a neat little fantasy bar room brawl game in one.


I had a tonne of early issues, bought from someone dirt cheap. You know, I'd swear I had an issue 1 (again dirt cheap); but might be mistaken on that. I mostly treasured them for the stories. And the artwork. I wonder where they are now 

e2a: actually, I'm fully aware that half a tonne of lead is up in my parents' attic. I wouldn't wager the White Dwarfs are up there too - my parents through out a half-tonne of shit, including the sketchy porn I'd found in my dad's stack of 1970s Economists - but they might well be


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 15, 2013)

Not 40K I know, but my mate asked me to paint up his Empire Witch Hunter for him. Was a lovely breath of fresh air to paint something that wasn't wearing power armour. The coat was especially nice to paint, lots of folds and flaps to get detail in.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 15, 2013)

Quick question, does anyone else have the ''Athonian camoshade'' shade? I just cracked open my brand new one and it seems to have metallic bits in it (like the metallic paints). Just wondering if it's meant to be like this or if I've just bought a dud paint. Google isn't helping me much. It's nice, I just wasn't expecting it to look like that! I'm paranoid as it is about contaminating non metallic paints with metallic ones, annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd also recommend ''Winsor and Newton series 7 miniature'' brushes (if you're seriously into the painting aspect of the hobby). I've found their size 0,1, 2 and perhaps 3 are all perfect for painting models. They aren't cheap, but like most things that are good quality, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 17, 2013)

My lastest model. The Chaos Cultists might look simple but they're a pleasure to paint. Again, this could be mainly due to the fact I'm bored of painting power armour but lots of skin/folds in capes always seem fun to paint. He's not finished yet but it's almost there.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2013)

The chaos cultists would make awesome Necromunda models, hopefully they'll release a kit with a little more versatility, then I can mash them up with some Empire Miltia/Flagellants and make a gang or 3


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll wager a chaos cultist kit is in the pipe works now they're part of the chaos army list. There's a chaos marine wave of models soon if I remember correctly.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 16, 2013)

Dante & the Sanguinary Guard discover my outrageous Council Tax bill...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

I like the way they are attacking your council tax bill


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 2, 2013)

Relic is out.






Looks good.

bought it. its on the shelf now. Waiting to be played. I think I should be able to force some relatives to play on birthday. In August.

There is a LOT in there for the olds skool 40k fan..


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 2, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Relic is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did that set you back and where did you buy it from?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 3, 2013)

The 'Gameskeeper' is a lovely little boardgame shop in Oxford run by an older couple. I have been going there on and off for 20years and it hasn't changed a bit. The owners or clearly hardcore 1st edition Dungeons and Dragons players. It has everything from jigsaws, scrabble, Catan through to Vampire RPG's. SO I got it there - £50 In a moment of weakness. I buy stuff there as I feel guilty saving a few quid on amazon when this shop exists a walk away.

Relic is basically Talisman + 40k.

You can be a Rogue Trader.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Relic is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's just re-jigged Talisman. Which incidentally I think I'm gonna buy again. Want to paint all the figures whilst keeping paint costs low but want a nice selection.  Don't think I'll do it for less than £200. Suggestions?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> How much did that set you back and where did you buy it from?


 
Dark Sphere is in London and probably the cheapest place for this sort of stuff. Check out the citadel paint prices. £1.83 a tub rather than RRP £2.30. 

They don't have Talisman/Relic on their website but I have seen Talisman in the shop. Orc's Nest is another London shop that will defo stock it although you'll pay full RRP. I think Talisman might have been full RRP in Dark Sphere any way. Will check this week.

E2A: Yep it's £50 in Orc's Nest.

http://www.orcsnest.com/blurber.asp?Title=Relic


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 20, 2013)

Feck 40k.  I'm seriously thinking of building a mighty army of Skaven again though.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 20, 2013)

Bit late but it's Salute 2013 at ExCel today.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 20, 2013)

Chick Webb said:


> Feck 40k. I'm seriously thinking of building a mighty army of Skaven again though.


Don't fancy the new, shiny upcoming High Elves then? Granted, Skaven are a great army (collected 6,000 pts of them in 5th edition).


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 20, 2013)

Some Chaos: 






and more blood angels (jump libby conversion and sanguinary priest conversion)


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 20, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Some Chaos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Sanguinary priest, great paint job on the wings. Such a pain in the arse to paint white armour nicely too.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog - they are bloody fantastic!  Seeing them makes me want to take up model painting again.


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 21, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Don't fancy the new, shiny upcoming High Elves then? Granted, Skaven are a great army (collected 6,000 pts of them in 5th edition).


I don't know who I'd play in 40k actually.   I suppose Dark Eldar would be the obvious one for me, although back in the day I thought they were too obvious.  I'm really keen to get the Skaven on the go, but might possibly consider 40k too.  It'd be mad expensive, but I suppose what else would I be spending my money on.  I'm mad to get painting again!  My tool box and paints are in Ireland though, and I'm in London.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Some Chaos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great fucking work.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 21, 2013)

i am proper in awe.  my painting skills are so basic.


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 21, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments 

I've been really busy.. I have a half painted Death Company squad and I haven't had a chance to do anything!

Heres a better shot of the Sanguinary Priest:


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wish I could paint like that. Have you bought the whole paint collection then or just what you need as and when?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2013)

you should go Golden Demon brer, the prize is a weird statue and a years supply of GW paints


I made the last bit up


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Wish I could paint like that. Have you bought the whole paint collection then or just what you need as and when?


 
I just get them as and when - it's cheaper that way. I got a lot when they were going cheap last year before they switched supplier, and confusingly the names of the paints. I am now way near good enough for golden demon. Dim digital photos make the above look good because of the models. Golden Demon stuff is all done with one hair brushes under giant magnifing glasses!! I have neither the patience, time nor eyesight!


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_PRAETORS.html

Probably the nicest models I've seen come out of Forge World in awhile. The urge to splash £30 on them is huge. Either that or splash even more on the new, impressive, enormous Eldar Wraithknight model http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod2060062a


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2013)

The Wraithknight is big but it doesn't look elegant enough for the Eldar


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 4, 2013)

the chaos chosen in the 40k were incredibly difficult to paint.  not a flat surface on them.   the ravenwing bikes on the other hand, are all flat surfaces and too much black... unrewarding!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 11, 2013)

I havent done any of this for ages... so I went and got myself a Heldrake today... pics in about 2 months when its actually finished!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I just get them as and when - it's cheaper that way. I got a lot when they were going cheap last year before they switched supplier, and confusingly the names of the paints. I am now way near good enough for golden demon. Dim digital photos make the above look good because of the models. Golden Demon stuff is all done with one hair brushes under giant magnifing glasses!! I have neither the patience, time nor eyesight!


 
guy who visits the shop by us was a runner up in golden demon the other year with this:






apparently hes decided that big magnifying glasses are not good enough and so is now using a HD camera linked to a huge monitor to do detail bits.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2014)

bumping this thread to cross post this http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lots-of-white-dwarf-magazines.324212/#post-13174054


----------



## Callum91 (May 31, 2014)

Anyone played the new Edition of 40K yet? All psykers and such now, meant to hark back to second edition somewhat. Also the second edition of the RPG Dark heresy is out of the beta stage.


----------



## Red Storm (May 31, 2014)

I noticed today there is another magazine out now, alongside WD.

It seems they've replaced a lot of their metal figures with plastic now too.

The prices are insane!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

The prices are a real rip off...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 1, 2014)

I often wonder about alternate business models for GW.

They seems to be perpetually degrading their product in ever more disingenuous gambits to rinse money out of their hardcore fans. 

It's fascinating that the essence of GW is the IP, the creative, which is so amazingly hit and miss. 40k started well, got better, and has been slowly turning to shite for about 10 years. But the original stuff is so good its still shining through the mire..

I think GW needs to loosen its grip on some elements of the games to breathe life into it. They have clearly figured out a revenue stream which can be generated via rules tweaks. I think they need to ditch that and take a hit on the margin.

If you look at Gillette its cheap razor handle, expensive razors. Or apple its cheap music expensive ipod (or whatever). But when you look at GW its expensive little men, expensive rule books, expensive bloody everything. It's not kind enough to the consumer, and I think it will be their undoing.

The critical weakness of GW is the fluf is (now) mainly in-coherant bollocks. The rules of the game are absolute shite (the 7th edition rule book has been out for a week and an FAQ already exists  x 1m) and what the fuck do they think they are playing at bringing out a rule book for £30 that amounts to 45 pages of incredibly badly written sci fi drivel (that would make any Rogue Trader era readers weep and think of the old days) and about 6 pages of actually useful rules (until a FAQ comes out).

BUT... the models and the artwork are fucking amazing. 

So here is my proposed solution for GW (who won't be reading but whatever). Is keep the models expensive so you can carry on lining your pockets selling 3 sprues of plastic (.03p in China) for £25. 

BUT.. 

Open up the rules & the fluff to the masses. Make a codex a 4 page pamphlet available for £4. Get nerd to re-write Necromunda in White Dwarf (might make it worth reading for the first time in ten years). Create new, cheap and infinitely iterating ways for people to use the miniatures, which they will still buy anyway. 

Ofc. there are loads of other systems out there and people could do it anyway.. but its not Space marines is it?

One would surmise the 'unbound' rules are a part of a tentative step in that direction anyway.. 

Anyway just my thoughts on making GW stuff better and marginally less gouge-some.


----------



## yield (Jun 1, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It's fascinating that the essence of GW is the IP, the creative, which is so amazingly hit and miss. 40k started well, got better, and has been slowly turning to shite for about 10 years. But the original stuff is so good its still shining through the mire..


It's just mix of Canticle for Leibowitz, Nemesis the Warlock, ABC Warriors, Rogue Trooper and Judge Dredd.

The originators were all 2000ad fans.


----------



## rich! (Jun 23, 2014)

Weird how the UK is an amazing centre of games development, a hub of the creative industries, and then one of our oldest game companies has descended into a pool of drool...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2014)

getting the LOTR minatures franchise was a nail in. Once they'd got that golden goose, well everyone else could fuck off.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 23, 2014)

rich! said:


> Weird how the UK is an amazing centre of games development, a hub of the creative industries, and then one of our oldest game companies has descended into a pool of drool...


Also sad how the government doesn't give a shit to support these industries. GW, during the early days of the recession, were doing quite well. Lately that has come into question. Perhaps the wellspring of parental funding for little Johnny's latest fad has thinned.

I tried to get into 40k in 2008, but the shop manager was a bit of a dick and the pricing, then, was insane. There's no such thing as a decent starting set for each faction (there is the current start box almost always featuring SPACE MARINES!), plus you need the rulebook, plus you need paints, plus you need the SPECIFIC minis (wyiswyg), plus you need the codex, plus you need enough minis to meet the point cost, plus you need to keep up when they release new editions. People just get fed up. I had a copy of a cheap video game i'd just rbought and the manager gave me a bit of a dig for buying video games. 

One other annoying thing about the company is that they constantly advertise vacancies that don't exist. What they dont' tell you is the job may be elsewhere in the country not actually where the vacancy is, but the manager has no idea. It's ridiculous. I love the IP; i don't like GW.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 23, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Anyone played the new Edition of 40K yet? All psykers and such now, meant to hark back to second edition somewhat. Also the second edition of the RPG Dark heresy is out of the beta stage.


The rules seem to still be a nightmare.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2014)

the fuck man, I'm reading the new rulebook and they have re-named the imperial guard as something wanky and pig latin.

also the slightly bdsm tinged slaanesh chaos god has been written out? probably for the best on that point tho...


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 23, 2014)

Slaanesh hasn't been written out


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Slaanesh hasn't been written out



well- thats a relief.

I'm just past all the really quality photos of models painted to perfection. Why was I not informed about those mini-Titan Imperial Knights?

also, Dark Eldar Wytches


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the fuck man, I'm reading the new rulebook and they have re-named the imperial guard as something wanky and pig latin.
> 
> also the slightly bdsm tinged slaanesh chaos god has been written out? probably for the best on that point tho...



Slightly? Slaanesh Is Ron Jeremy meets Mr Creosote!

Wait

what?

There's _another _edition of the game, and they've renamed the Imperial Guard?

Matt Ward wasn't involved was he?


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 24, 2014)

They've essentially split 40K into two games. Either you game like always, you choose a themed army of specific value and have a pitched battle/mission. Or you game how GW would love you to start doing, you use anything/everything you own, no real restrictions and duke it out. In other words ''Please for the love of Sigmar buy all of our massive expensive new super models that every army now has, buy three in fact, get your mates to all do the same then when you're all sufficiently bankrupt have some stupid pointless battle. Cheers suckers!''


----------



## Pingu (Jun 24, 2014)

think i have said this before but once 3d printing is at a point where you can print your own figures at a level where the detail is OK GW  are so screwed


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pingu said:


> think i have said this before but once 3d printing is at a point where you can print your own figures at a level where the detail is OK GW  are so screwed


They've already ditched their Finecast brainfart and gone back to plastic. If they had any sense they would be investing heavily in 3D printing to cut costs.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Pingu said:


> think i have said this before but once 3d printing is at a point where you can print your own figures at a level where the detail is OK GW  are so screwed



I think thats a great point - and the irony is that there will be very few people crying over the demise of GW as we know it. They have watered down the fluff and relentlessly gouged the hardcore that,  should it go the way of kodak and block busters, people will say 'you deserved it' as they print off another 30 orks for 5p.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 24, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I think thats a great point - and the irony is that there will be very few people crying over the demise of GW as we know it. They have watered down the fluff and relentlessly gouged the hardcore that,  should it go the way of kodak and block busters, people will say 'you deserved it' as they print off another 30 orks for 5p.


My long desired Vampire Counts dream army may become a wallet friendly reality one day...one day...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 24, 2014)

Pingu said:


> think i have said this before but once 3d printing is at a point where you can print your own figures at a level where the detail is OK GW  are so screwed


They wil just rule only tournament legal that which comes from their shops.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 24, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I think thats a great point - and the irony is that there will be very few people crying over the demise of GW as we know it. They have watered down the fluff and relentlessly gouged the hardcore that,  should it go the way of kodak and block busters, people will say 'you deserved it' as they print off another 30 orks for 5p.


I love the 40k IP. I just hate doing business with Shark Workshop.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> They wil just rule only tournament legal that which comes from their shops.



Well if they don't have any shops any more that will be irrelevant...

It's a business that seems to me grotesquely inefficient.. as I said earlier on the thread. They may, in 10 years time, find that their only money will come from releasing 3d printer plans for high quality models. Doesn't need shops or factories or anything like that.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> They wil just rule only tournament legal that which comes from their shops.



Painted and copied well enough it's not a problem.

See also MtG cards.  Some are so expensive they're worth forging well.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2014)

Pingu said:


> think i have said this before but once 3d printing is at a point where you can print your own figures at a level where the detail is OK GW  are so screwed



it depends really.  because there are plenty of other model makers out there, some players "proxy" stuff so that cheaper models count-as gw models in the games.

as i understand it GW have positioned themselves as the premium end, hoping that the quality of their models is enough to see them through.  and the models are beautiful, if you like that sort of thing.  unless you could 3d print GW quality miniatures theres loads of cheaper ways to do it.  

ebay, for example, is dirt cheap.  i pick up gw stuff on there for next to nothing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> They wil just rule only tournament legal that which comes from their shops.



they already do.  most people don't want to play in gw tournaments though, so they still do what they like.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2014)

Citadel Miniatures itself will continue to cast high quality models in white metal, engineered and lovingly designed product. Mass produced plastic sprues injection moulded at 30p cost and a 600% quid mark up, forget it.

there is a lot of love for warhammer product. Love from those who love the painting, those who love the stories, those who love the gaming.
It's a magpie universe that nicks ideas from a dozen different fantasy and SF things. 
I think it will be far better that mway. When playing Necromunda as kids me and my mates could only afford a few proper lead models and ended up bulking out our gangs with shoddy wank models from the Mutant Chronicles range on sale at beatties (where you also went for paint that wasn't priced at levels approaching rapine)

they've been fucking coining it had over fist for so long I'd like to see them go under. The sheer amount of existing models, lore, rules and so on means that it would be no loss


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been reading a couple of old White Dwarves, issue 175 the first one I ever bought stands out. Its absolutely amazing and fires my imagination in ways that its not been taken with GW for years.

Pretty sure the death note was the Horus Heresy line, its nice to have those models but to flesh out the mythos like they are doing kind of kills the mystery and suspense for me and implies they can't think of anything interesting to do *now* apart from plunder existing background.

Ordered half a ton of paint anyway, I want to finish my Necromunda gang and waiting for some Epic models to show up... I'm a sucker...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 25, 2014)

GW can't be in too much trouble if they are releasing a new ruleset. Or are they releasing new rules because they are in trouble?

I know they've had problems recently.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 25, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Well if they don't have any shops any more that will be irrelevant...
> 
> It's a business that seems to me grotesquely inefficient.. as I said earlier on the thread. They may, in 10 years time, find that their only money will come from releasing 3d printer plans for high quality models. Doesn't need shops or factories or anything like that.


Are they shutting shops? They are constantly advertising for staff a fact.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 25, 2014)

I have no idea if they are shutting shops.. I was imagining a time when they had shut shops due to everyone being able to print armies!! In the harsh conditions of the high st. I wonder how they are doing. Perhaps supporting the retail operation is why they need to constantly squeeze every penny they can out of their customer base. Another of their intriguing business problems...

One could surmise that constant staff adverts indicate a high turnover of staff.. because it sucks to work there.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 18, 2014)

£200 for 6 bits of plastic. Amazing. http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Realm-of-Battle-Sector-Imperialis?_requestid=11979913


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> £200 for 6 bits of plastic. Amazing. http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Realm-of-Battle-Sector-Imperialis?_requestid=11979913



Its flat as well...


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Citadel Miniatures itself will continue to cast high quality models in white metal, engineered and lovingly designed product. Mass produced plastic sprues injection moulded at 30p cost and a 600% quid mark up, forget it.
> 
> there is a lot of love for warhammer product. Love from those who love the painting, those who love the stories, those who love the gaming.
> It's a magpie universe that nicks ideas from a dozen different fantasy and SF things.
> ...


They don't make metal minis anymore


----------



## likesfish (Jul 19, 2014)

Gw were always evil and massively overpriced


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 20, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Gw were always evil and massively overpriced


Get 'em hooked when they are kids then change the rules to make them buy everything all over again.

And Black Library fiction seems to have gottena price rise


----------



## likesfish (Jul 20, 2014)

Thats why I torrented loads of their stuff not actually going to play or read it but its the principal


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 20, 2014)

The BL books that compiled trilogies (Eisenhorn, for example) were good value: 3 books for a tenner in one. Now that format has gone up to £15. Their ebook prices are from cloud cuckoo land as well.

To think I wrote to them a few years back really enthusiastic about working for them to ask if they had any vacanices (before they fucked me around).


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2014)

Eisenhorn and Gaunt's Ghosts are excellent books, well worth a read.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2014)

Dan Abnetts the man- he's even had indy sci fi sold outside of the BL 

Inquisitor trilogy is good too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 20, 2014)

I was waiting for the Night Lords omnibus, having read the first book. But I won't be paying £15 I'm afraid.

TBH, most everything else is SPACE MARINES! Which is fine, but the setting is worth much more than endless space marine battles (Architect of Fate was good). 

I've no real urge to read Horus Heresy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2014)

I wouldn't mind reading a Dark Eldar book, would probably need a wash afterwards though


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I was waiting for the Night Lords omnibus, having read the first book. But I won't be paying £15 I'm afraid.
> 
> TBH, most everything else is SPACE MARINES! Which is fine, but the setting is worth much more than endless space marine battles (Architect of Fate was good).
> 
> I've no real urge to read Horus Heresy.


Horus Heresy is somewhat hit and miss, really depends who's written the book. The early one's were best in my mind. GW are bound to push Space Marines above all else, it's what generates 'em the cash! Bit like having a go at Jedi or Sith in Star Wars...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 21, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Horus Heresy is somewhat hit and miss, really depends who's written the book. The early one's were best in my mind. GW are bound to push Space Marines above all else, it's what generates 'em the cash! Bit like having a go at Jedi or Sith in Star Wars...


Is one if those seeing elements best left as supposition. like the clone wars


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is one if those seeing elements best left as supposition. like the clone wars



Indeed, I'm pretty convinced that its a sign of a franchise jumping the shark when it focuses so heavily on referencing its own lore and backstory for fresh ideas instead of moving on and telling new stories.

Star Wars prequels for example, they might have even been good if they'd not tried to shoehorn in so many references to the original trilogy like Chewie or everything happening on Tatooine (well, probably not...) or Terminator series after Terminator 2. 

Sure there are other examples but I've just done a 12 hour night shift and brain no work.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 21, 2014)

HH seems to be a good money spinner for them, which i have no great problem with. I'm just not interested in the 'prequel' aspect of the setting. It's one of those worlds where shit doesn't need 100% explaining. The Emperor should remain an enigmatic character, not some armourred god striding across the universe.

I submitted something during BL's last submission window, never heard back! Probably not space marines enough.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> HH seems to be a good money spinner for them, which i have no great problem with. I'm just not interested in the 'prequel' aspect of the setting. It's one of those worlds where shit doesn't need 100% explaining. The Emperor should remain an enigmatic character, not some armourred god striding across the universe.
> 
> I submitted something during BL's last submission window, never heard back! Probably not space marines enough.



HH is making money for em hand over fist, but I do have objections to it in terms of what I wrote, and that it worked so much better as a mythic cornerstone of the setting. If for no other reason that the BL guy's are for the most part awful writers.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> They've already ditched their Finecast brainfart and gone back to plastic. If they had any sense they would be investing heavily in 3D printing to cut costs.


3D printing is not cheap compared to casting, if you're doing decent volume


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 9, 2014)

I would have thought the fact it's not cheap might be worthwhile. If they invested in tech to distribute printing materials and schematics and some sort of app type thing where you can design and build your own Space Marines... It would represent a lower margin but a cool and unique product. Lower margin means they won't adapt to it. Anyone who's read any interviews with the CEO of GW will realise he's a right twat - why hasn't he been sacked after 25% drop in shares?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2014)

Give it a few years and 3D printing will be cheap enough to royally disrupt GW and it's piss take business model...


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> To think I wrote to them a few years back really enthusiastic about working for them to ask if they had any vacanices (before they fucked me around).


Please do tell?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 14, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Please do tell?


GW have this habit of advertising they are always looking for staff ('Become Legendary' they say, above a pic of a Space Marine) in their shops. What they they dont' say is that there might not be any job in that shop and that you have to go online to look at what vacancies they actually do have, which may be some or none and the other side of the country.

In 2008 I made a concerted effort to try and give 40k a go. I didn't get very far in the end - I don't think GW staff are terribly helpful if you aren't interested in buying the current starter set (at the time it was Black Ridge, and I wasn't into Marines v Orks). Anywayat the time I was really up for it because I love the 40k universe so I wrote to GW HQ saying "i'm really into your hobby and am looking for a job, i reckon it would be awesome working for you" (or words to that effect ). They were about as uninterested as I was interested. 

Not much of a story really, but I just find the response, like that, to people going out of their way to take an interest in your business, utterly baffling.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> GW have this habit of advertising they are always looking for staff ('Become Legendary' they say, above a pic of a Space Marine) in their shops. What they they dont' say is that there might not be any job in that shop and that you have to go online to look at what vacancies they actually do have, which may be some or none and the other side of the country.
> 
> In 2008 I made a concerted effort to try and give 40k a go. I didn't get very far in the end - I don't think GW staff are terribly helpful if you aren't interested in buying the current starter set (at the time it was Black Ridge, and I wasn't into Marines v Orks). Anywayat the time I was really up for it because I love the 40k universe so I wrote to GW HQ saying "i'm really into your hobby and am looking for a job, i reckon it would be awesome working for you" (or words to that effect ). They were about as uninterested as I was interested.
> 
> Not much of a story really, but I just find the response, like that, to people going out of their way to take an interest in your business, utterly baffling.


TBH they probably get that all the time.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 14, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> TBH they probably get that all the time.


Who knows.

They won't be short of potential staff ever, someone like me doesn't stand a chance (they'd have to teach me the rules to the latest edition ). There's enough kids buying their games whom they could easily recruit to fill whatever staffing need they might have at any time. By all accounts they aren't the world's greatest employers as well. They also seem to be constantly after managers and have a management training programme which sounds like the sort of thing a franchise would do, but i don't think that's the ir business model.

It's a shame in many ways, I really do like the 40k universe - when it's not just space marines ahoy!


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 23, 2014)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Nagash

Not 40K but Nagash is back, complete with massively tall comic hat!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 23, 2014)

You can almost feel the air rushing out of the wallets of the parents of 14yo kids nationwide 

I had a peruse of the local GW yesterday to look at the fiction stuff (it's still all SPACE MARINES!), boy this hobby gets dearer by the day! £50, codex £30, then there's minis and paints! Ouch


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2014)

at those prices for a fucking codex its no wonder people are just torrenting the pdf


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> at those prices for a fucking codex its no wonder people are just torrenting the pdf



They are all hardback now, which doesn't help.

Their ebook prices are equally vulgar - and of course you can only buy from the Black Library site, which means no sale.

How the hell people can afford this hobby I will never know. Which is a shame really. If only my pc could run Dawn of War 2.


----------



## rich! (Aug 23, 2014)

We can all run the old brown Warhammer rules. Cases of d6 are all that's needed


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 23, 2014)

you lot probably need to investigate the growning pheneomena of Oldhammer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2014)

this makes me feel old but happy. Off to read battle reports at

http://forum.oldhammer.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1781


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 24, 2014)

I alwqays wanted to try Warmachine/Hordes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You can almost feel the air rushing out of the wallets of the parents of 14yo kids nationwide
> 
> I had a peruse of the local GW yesterday to look at the fiction stuff (it's still all SPACE MARINES!), boy this hobby gets dearer by the day! £50, codex £30, then there's minis and paints! Ouch



Yup, it's insanely pricey now...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 25, 2014)

What really annoyed me was the dearth of starter options. Beyond the current starter set (invariably Space Marines vs...) there's fuck all.


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Conclave-of-Death

Again, not 40K but part of their new Warhammer campaign. Say what you want about GW but they can still make a lovely looking miniature.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Aug 31, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, it's insanely pricey now...


That's what ebay is for!


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> "i'm really into your hobby and am looking for a job, i reckon it would be awesome working for you" (or words to that effect ). They were about as uninterested as I was interested.


It's a really bad idea to let any boss know you want to work in their industry that badly.  I should know, I used to work in a nerd shop, and the boss had the attitude that since all his staff were nerds, we were extremely lucky to work there and he paid us accordingly.  

As for the rest of the thread, I'm not really into 40k, but I used to have a Skaven army.  I'd love to start it up again, even just for the painting if not actually playing.   I still have a toolbox full of bases, flock, files, and all my paints (although it would be amazing if the paints weren't dried up since they've been sitting there years).


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2014)

Chick Webb said:


> As for the rest of the thread, I'm not really into 40k, *but I used to have a Skaven army.*



I've not played 40k in over 20 years and I want to kick your ass.


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 7, 2014)

Totally unfair 8den, with your futuristic weapons.


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2014)

Chick Webb said:


> Totally unfair 8den, with your futuristic weapons.



I used to play imperials skavens armed with swords could have kicked my lasegun armed arse.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 7, 2014)

Chick Webb said:


> It's a really bad idea to let any boss know you want to work in their industry that badly.  I should know, I used to work in a nerd shop, and the boss had the attitude that since all his staff were nerds, we were extremely lucky to work there and he paid us accordingly.
> 
> As for the rest of the thread, I'm not really into 40k, but I used to have a Skaven army.  I'd love to start it up again, even just for the painting if not actually playing.   I still have a toolbox full of bases, flock, files, and all my paints (although it would be amazing if the paints weren't dried up since they've been sitting there years).


TBF i doubt the boss even found out! 

It went to HR and that was that.

Anyway to work for GW you have to know all the rules for all the games, be able to paint and stuff, and enjoy dealing with kids and pestering their poor parents into shelling out for all this! :O


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 7, 2014)

I like kids and painting miniatures.  I don't know the rules of all the Warhammer games or like pestering people to part with their cash.  Not that the parents and kids who came into our shop needed persuading to drop a load of cash at the time.  I don't think I'd make an ideal Games Workshop employee. 

We weren't exclusively a Games Workshop shop though.  We had card games, and rpging and other war games too.


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> TBF i doubt the boss even found out!
> 
> It went to HR and that was that.
> 
> Anyway to work for GW you have to know all the rules for all the games, be able to paint and stuff, and enjoy dealing with kids and pestering their poor parents into shelling out for all this! :O



I spent college (I studied film) working in a fantastic video shop, and I loved it. 

Free rentals (we were encouraged to take as many films as possible home and talk about them). The staff recommended wall was massive and constantly updated. If a customer was in the shop for more then a few minutes you were supposed to come up and ask to help them, in a sort of "what are you looking for?" As kind of a film sommelier. You didn't judge, if someone wanted a mindless romantic comedy, or action movie, or something different, you could happily recommend something. We kept some new releases on hold because we knew certain regulars would want them. We actually had a policy if people tried to rent say "Batman and Robin", we would try and convince them to rent something better, and if they walked out of the shop with the film we'd say "if you come back in a hour, we will let you return it and pick another film". 

I fucking loved that job. You would not believe the stats we got, films like Citizen X were one of our top ten year in year out, purely on recommendations. It was the sort of shop if you came in looking for this weeks latest release, and it wasn't there, we'd find something you'd not seen that would scratch that itch.


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What really annoyed me was the dearth of starter options. Beyond the current starter set (invariably Space Marines vs...) there's fuck all.



Agreed. The best miniature painter in my group went with Harlequin. Why? His parents were broke and grandparents bought him the set for his birthday,  Because they were like 16quid.

Also Harlquin are badass.n


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 7, 2014)

I used to clean in the local odeon, got free tickets. 

i'm no snob!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 9, 2014)

SPACE HULK RE-RELEASED!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> SPACE HULK RE-RELEASED!



I still need to finish painting the rest of the last release


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 9, 2014)

Typical! I just coughed up on ebay for one of the limited edition broodlords from the 2009 release!






Not my painting, mine hasn't arrived yet!

ETA: it is an awesome model and much better than the standard 'nid 40k one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> SPACE HULK RE-RELEASED!



SO tempted by this! Btw anyone played Conquest yet?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 12, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> SO tempted by this! Btw anyone played Conquest yet?


I has it, I has not found players.

I've played with myself, IYSWIM, and it seems quite good. 

As far as one can play against one's self of course 

Cheaper than GW miniatures and the rules they change every five minutes!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 12, 2014)

Did anyone see that the CEO stood down? After the 41% drop in profits... And they have had a weird approach to getting a new one. http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/09/games-workshop-ceo-wanted-apply-within.html

This looks to me like a company that is sick kodak style. The tighter they squeeze their customers the more will slip through their fingers..

Either they will do something very radical - resulting in a new business model, lower margins and maybe 3d printers. Or they will sink and no one will mourn them.

The rumours for Blood Angels are there will be a new Mephiston, Corbulo and possible a new Tycho, a new vehicle and a new terminator set. Ill be in for all of that and probably two packs of Terminators. The utter gouging bastards.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 13, 2014)

these space hulk models are amongst the best they ever did.  fuck knows where GW will go.  they've got amazingly skilled model makers and a storming IP and a huge fanbase that don't spend any money there for various reasons.  a good CEO could really turn it around.  but they'd need to change the mission statement about being a high-end model-maker.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 13, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Did anyone see that the CEO stood down? After the 41% drop in profits... And they have had a weird approach to getting a new one. http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/09/games-workshop-ceo-wanted-apply-within.html
> 
> This looks to me like a company that is sick kodak style. The tighter they squeeze their customers the more will slip through their fingers..
> 
> ...


I'm surprised they made it through the recession/banking crisis. At the time radio4 were reporting then add a success story. I guess that was smoke and mirrors. Advertising for a new boss that way is rather odd; perhaps I should have a go!
Given how expensive it all is as a hobby, something had to give.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm surprised GW is still going tbh given the pressures of all the digital entertainment devices and content in the world today. I mean how many kids actually really want to collect and spend hours painting models and then hours playing with them these days?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I has it, I has not found players.
> 
> I've played with myself, IYSWIM, and it seems quite good.
> 
> ...



I have a mate who has it and says it's fairly involved but very good! I love the 40k world and things like Space Marines but there's no way in hell I'm giving GW my money for the extortionate amounts they charge...nor do I have the time to paint these days. A card game is very tempting.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 16, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I have a mate who has it and says it's fairly involved but very good! I love the 40k world and things like Space Marines but there's no way in hell I'm giving GW my money for the extortionate amounts they charge...nor do I have the time to paint these days. A card game is very tempting.


It certainly looks good, just haven't found anyone to actually play against yet! Not for want of trying though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It certainly looks good, just haven't found anyone to actually play against yet! Not for want of trying though.



Where about you living? I know a very good gaming shop that has a growing number of players.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 16, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Where about you living? I know a very good gaming shop that has a growing number of players.


Is it in Bristol?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2014)

Ah. No.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 17, 2014)

here you go: http://www.bristolvanguard.co.uk/Bristol_Vanguard/About_us.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> here you go: http://www.bristolvanguard.co.uk/Bristol_Vanguard/About_us.html


Thanks but they are a tabletop miniatures group/shop, n they won't sell Conquest


----------



## FNG (Oct 17, 2014)

I really like the flavour of the Bushido figures by GCT games, the rules are free to download from their site I am so tempted back into the hobby but cant decide which ones to start collecting first


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm surprised GW is still going tbh given the pressures of all the digital entertainment devices and content in the world today. I mean how many kids actually really want to collect and spend hours painting models and then hours playing with them these days?



fucking shitloads, apparently.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2014)

FNG said:


> I really like the flavour of the Bushido figures by GCT games, the rules are free to download from their site I am so tempted back into the hobby but cant decide which ones to start collecting first



i'm really blind to non-gw miniatures.  maybe i just like the nostalgia factor or the IP, but i can't get excited about them really.  perhaps y imagination is a bit lacking.  BUT  i did like this:







which is Zagor, aka the Warlock Of Firetop Mountain


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2014)

that Bushido game is a skirmish level as well, so no need for twenty meelion models.

Mutant Chronicles (old school) used to do some appaling miniatures.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> fucking shitloads, apparently.



Its like booze or weed, everyone tries it at least once, even if they don't bother again.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 18, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its like booze or weed, everyone tries it at least once, even if they don't bother again.



seriously though, GWs are always full of young 'uns playing the games, and blokes in their 30s.  not a lot inbetween, as far as i can tell.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 19, 2014)

I just go in for the articles.

By which I mean the fiction books.

Which have also massively increased in price.

And are almost entirely exclusively now Space Marines only.

Which is a shame because the setting is awesome, but they ignore two thirds of it just to sell metal space marine effigies to children.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 19, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its like booze or weed, everyone tries it at least once, even if they don't bother again.


get a booze/weed habit, kids. It's cheaper!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2014)

Try having both a 40K _and_ weed habit... good thing I didn't need both kidneys/lungs


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2014)

nobody actually pays for Black Library books do they? its what pirate bay was invented for


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I just go in for the articles.
> 
> By which I mean the fiction books.
> 
> ...



the fiction books appear to be the standard price for a novel in the book type - i.e. small paperbacks, trade paperbacks, and hardbacks are all priced at the typical price points in comparison to waterstones.

as far as i can see recent releases have also covered the mechanicum, chaos, tau, and imperial guard.  although space marines are the subject of about 50% of their releases.  when they release a dozen new books and ebooks a month i can't see cause for complaint.  especially seeing as it's dead easy to get them free.

in fact, i reckon the fiction is about the only area of the whole GW thing that is still functioning.  everything else is either broken, too expensive, or too expensive AND broken.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 19, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> the fiction books appear to be the standard price for a novel in the book type - i.e. small paperbacks, trade paperbacks, and hardbacks are all priced at the typical price points in comparison to waterstones.
> 
> as far as i can see recent releases have also covered the mechanicum, chaos, tau, and imperial guard.  although space marines are the subject of about 50% of their releases.  when they release a dozen new books and ebooks a month i can't see cause for complaint.  especially seeing as it's dead easy to get them free.
> 
> in fact, i reckon the fiction is about the only area of the whole GW thing that is still functioning.  everything else is either broken, too expensive, or too expensive AND broken.


the omnibus editions have increased in price, which is a shame.

Most of their output is space marines. I would like to read stories from the rest of the Imperium. More stuff about Inqusitors (currently Dan Abnett's brief, noone else). The Mechanicum books are the current exception really. There was a trilogy of Arbites stuff but nothing since, nor any books about Rogue Traders or whatever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2014)

abnetts the only one among them who isn;t at fanfic level


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 19, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Try having both a 40K _and_ weed habit... good thing I didn't need both kidneys/lungs



Surely the cost would be offset as it would take months to paint a miniature and days to play a game..


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> abnetts the only one among them who isn;t at fanfic level



he's alright but a bit pedestrian.  aaron dembski-bowden is actually a fairly talented writer when he lets himself be.  

there should be more novels about inquisitors though.  that's where ther eally interesting stuff is in the IP!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 20, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> get a booze/weed habit, kids. It's cheaper!


Having had both habits, Warhammer 40K is cheaper esp as you can get discount bits from Dark Sphere and Ebay 

At least that what I tell myself now I don't go out partying...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 20, 2014)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Having had both habits, Warhammer 40K is cheaper esp as you can get discount bits from Dark Sphere and Ebay
> 
> At least that what I tell myself now I don't go out partying...



I love the setting. It's a quintessential british SF work, IMO - drawing influences from things I love such as Dredd, Nemesis the Warlock (ie 2000ad), Blakes 7, Thatcher's Britain  - and probably lots of other stuff I'm not aware of. 

But minis are not for me. There are better systems as well. So i get my 40k fix vicariously, as it were.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm waiting for th young'un to have enough patience and my mate's wife to give him time to play but I've actually got into the painting, it's a moment of calm in the craziness of our house. I am pleased to claim that my minis are now of "tabletop standard" lol


----------



## rich! (Oct 23, 2014)

Who did Caiaphas Cain, Hero of the Imperium? Great Flashman in 40k book...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

rich! said:


> Who did Caiaphas Cain, Hero of the Imperium? Great Flashman in 40k book...


Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 18, 2014)

For those to lazy to paint, I like what I've seen so far.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/276810/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2014)

Do want!
And a pc that can handle it too...


----------



## FNG (Jan 3, 2015)

Might be of Interest to anyone wanting to boost their bitz boxes for custom jobs

http://www.manticgames.com/mantic-shop/sale/product/mantic-christmas-crazy-box.html


----------



## Pingu (Jan 4, 2015)

i did a kickstarter for reaper minis last year.. had forgotten about it up until today when i was reminded i had about 400 figures arriving in the next few weeks...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 16, 2015)

So its shaping up to be an interesting time for Warhammer players, possibly GW are doing absolutely everything to squeeze money out of the franchise while they still have some residual loyalty from old players and to drum up interest from new ones.

While the End Times is shaping up to be popular with new people its really divided older players (personally I hate the sound of all of it)

Then in the videogames front we have Mordheim, Warhammer: Total War and now Battlefleet Gothic to look forward to.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 24, 2015)

(Bumping this thread rather than starting a new one.)

Since I discovered there's an independent games shop in a nearby village that also organises weekly tabletop gaming nights, I've been idly toying with the idea of getting back into Warhammer (either Fantasy or 40K), after 25 years away from it. 

Does anyone actually play regularly? If I go along is it going to be full of the sort of spotty teenagers I used to be, or is it only grown men with hundreds of pounds in disposable income that can actually afford the hobby nowadays?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 24, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> (Bumping this thread rather than starting a new one.)
> 
> Since I discovered there's an independent games shop in a nearby village that also organises weekly tabletop gaming nights, I've been idly toying with the idea of getting back into Warhammer (either Fantasy or 40K), after 25 years away from it.
> 
> Does anyone actually play regularly? If I go along is it going to be full of the sort of spotty teenagers I used to be, or is it only grown men with hundreds of pounds in disposable income that can actually afford the hobby nowadays?




think comic book guy from the simpsons IME. the 40kers at the club I go to are very definitely in that area. the historical tabletoppers tend to be nore "intellectual" the dystopian wars ones more.. weird and us RPGerS are more "big bang theory".


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 13, 2015)

Warhammer Fantasy, RIP by all accounts.

To be replaced by a "new" setting come 9th edition


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Warhammer Fantasy, RIP by all accounts.
> 
> To be replaced by a "new" setting come 9th edition



Explain yourself.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> Explain yourself.




http://1d4chan.org/wiki/The_End_Times

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/warhammer-the-end-times


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Tbh I don't think I've played since ed. 5, so not sure why I'm bothered.


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB...=12&sorting=phl&view=table&_requestid=8239718

Ad Mech ahoy!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2015)

those are nice miniatures.  still bloody expensive though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2015)

Played Imperial Assault for the first time tonight. So much awesome! Deffo my top choice for next table top gaming purchase.

Really nice play system and captures the films in a really nice way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought Dawn of War: soulstorm for my PC

it has the adeptus sorritas


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I bought Dawn of War: soulstorm for my PC
> 
> it has the adeptus sorritas


Do you have the other DOW 1 games? It adds all the races and maps to soulstorm if you do and they're available for peanuts


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Do you have the other DOW 1 games? It adds all the races and maps to soulstorm if you do and they're available for peanuts


I just have soulstorm. It was cheap lol.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

On the table top gaming front spent the last three weeks playing a campaign in Imperial Assault which had been awesome. Such a great game! 


Getting it next pay day!


----------



## Santino (Apr 17, 2015)

New "Warhammer" shop (not Games Workshop) has opened on Tottenham Court Road. I popped in and picked up a Space Marine set at random. 

£140.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 18, 2015)

Santino said:


> New "Warhammer" shop (not Games Workshop) has opened on Tottenham Court Road. I popped in and picked up a Space Marine set at random.
> 
> £140.



Was just coming here to comment that the Games Workshop in town has been rebranded as 'Warhammer'. It does mention GW as a sort of subheading though, so think rebranding rather than new Co. iyswim?

edit: quick google says aye 
http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/games-workshop-stores-rebrand-test-new.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 18, 2015)

so they want to arrest falling sales with a rebrand rather than maybe....stop gouging kids for silly money on plastic models? genius


----------



## Boppity (Apr 18, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> those are nice miniatures.  still bloody expensive though.



Yes it is and Mr Bopz loves it! 

Here are some of the reasons I spend too many of my evenings and weekends alone:

















All that in addition to the weekly podcast. Yes really.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 18, 2015)

I remember when GW was a games shop not just an outlet for their own product. Visiting the little shop on Dalling Rd used to be the highlight of school trips to London. We weren't supposed to leave S.Kensington.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2015)

Santino said:


> New "Warhammer" shop (not Games Workshop) has opened on Tottenham Court Road. I popped in and picked up a Space Marine set at random.
> 
> £140.



Oh they doing a rebrand? And £140 would buy you a lot of x wing!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2015)

Boppity said:


> Yes it is and Mr Bopz loves it!
> 
> Here are some of the reasons I spend too many of my evenings and weekends alone:



Awesome work! Airbrushing/stencils? Definitely puts my hamfisted efforts to shame!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2015)

That's insanely good painting!


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Lads, I just had some serious charity shop triumph.   I just got two boxes of sqauds of Kroot Carnivores, unopened.  I was bit disappointed, because I spotted them from the door just as the shop was closing on Saturday (the ladies closing wouldn't let me in to buy them) and I thought they were boxes of Dark Eldar, which I would have enjoyed painting more.  Anyway, I went in to buy them this morning.  I don't want to play that army, but I was glad to get them because they'll be fun to paint.   Then the shopkeeper told me there's another bag of "that stuff" in the window.  It was a massive binbag full of various Warhammer stuff, almost all unpainted (but unboxed, which means I don't know what's there and what's missing, but there's loads of it) for 15 quid!! Looks like there are some Space Marines in there, some sort of vehicle, some terrain, some rotten looking demon type metal things that are probably Slaanesh, some horsey/knighty type guys, a large fantasy battle goblin statuette, some sort of epic scale stuff, a box of markers for Fantasy Battle - loads and loads!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Lads, I just had some serious charity shop triumph.   I just got two boxes of sqauds of Kroot Carnivores, unopened.  I was bit disappointed, because I spotted them from the door just as the shop was closing on Saturday (the ladies closing wouldn't let me in to buy them) and I thought they were boxes of Dark Eldar, which I would have enjoyed painting more.  Anyway, I went in to buy them this morning.  I don't want to play that army, but I was glad to get them because they'll be fun to paint.   Then the shopkeeper told me there's another bag of "that stuff" in the window.  It was a massive binbag full of various Warhammer stuff, almost all unpainted (but unboxed, which means I don't know what's there and what's missing, but there's loads of it) for 15 quid!! Looks like there are some Space Marines in there, some sort of vehicle, some terrain, some rotten looking demon type metal things that are probably Slaanesh, some horsey/knighty type guys, a large fantasy battle goblin statuette, some sort of epic scale stuff, a box of markers for Fantasy Battle - loads and loads!



The stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> some horsey/knighty type guys


Inquisition, on closer inspection.


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> The stuff dreams are made of!


Thank goodness the shop people didn't just look in the bag and throw it out.  It looks like a load of rubbish if you don't know what you're looking at.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 27, 2015)

If you find any Eldar/Orks/'nids let us know


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't even know you could get epic scale 40k.  I thought it was just fantasy that came in that scale.  Shows what I know.


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> If you find any Eldar/Orks/'nids let us know


I have got some Tyranids.  4 sprues worth.  Do you want them?


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Now I need paint, milliput, files, glue, etc. etc. gaaaah I remember now how I came out with no money back when I worked in a nerd shop.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 27, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Now I need paint, milliput, files, glue, etc. etc. gaaaah I remember now how I came out with no money back when I worked in a nerd shop.


I can imagine how much worse my modelling spending would be if I had to spend all day around the figures! My models would probably look better though!


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

What're these things?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

you jammy git. Theres something of the tyrannid about them, or maybe slaaneshi lesser daemons.

I am no expert


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> What're these things?
> View attachment 70797


I have no idea what they are except AWESOME


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, they're pretty nice, eh?  Some are missing their arms, which might or might not be included in the big bag of stuff.  I might have to try my hand at sculpting them some new ones if there are none to be found.	Gross tentacles ahoy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

I haven't said the word sprue out loud since I was 18. /random aside


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> I have got some Tyranids.  4 sprues worth.  Do you want them?


Not Tyranids actually, Lizardmen.  Sorry, Psycho.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh well. And the pic above could be these guys:

Flamers of Tzeentch


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

that was the chaos god I could never understand the evil of

Khorne, war- evil

nurgle- plague- evil

Slaneesh- non consensual torture and rape. Evil

whats tzeench's big evil? progress? science? a desire for knowledge?


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Flamers of Tzeentch


Ohh, I think you're right.  I didn't notice they had flames.  Very nice paint job there is on those, especially compared to some other examples of the same models I just saw around the internet.


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> that was the chaos god I could never understand the evil of
> 
> Khorne, war- evil
> 
> ...


FORBIDDEN knowledge!  Probably.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> that was the chaos god I could never understand the evil of
> 
> Khorne, war- evil
> 
> ...



Ambition.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Ambition.


hubris? We know that the Rubric of Ahriman didn't go so well for the chaos space marines who aligned with tzeentch...


/kills self


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> hubris? We know that the Rubric of Ahriman didn't go so well for the chaos space marines who aligned with tzeentch...
> 
> 
> /kills self



Hubris would be a good word, as it's what happens when ambition is taken too far.

In fact I would say that all the Chaos gods embody what might considered virtuous qualities taken so far that they become twisted into something "evil".

Khorne is the god of warriors and soldiers, who are big on honour and duty and loyalty, but those noble virtues can be pushed into bloodthirsty berzerkerism.

Nurgle is the jovial god of life - all life, even including parasites and diseases and whatnot.

Slaanesh is the god of love and bodily pleasures, but over-extend that and one can become a jaded shell engaging in more and more twisted pursuits due to de-sensitisation.

The Chaos gods also love to prey on the desperate, each aspect offering powers and advantages relevant to their nature. Khorne offers strength and martial prowess. Nurgle offers life. Slaanesh is obvious. And Tzeentch promises knowledge and power. Although by the time one realises the price of these offerings, it's too late and one has become trapped.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2015)

I haven't bought any 40k miniatures since I was a teenager, but I've always found the universe to be utterly fascinating. There's something morbidly engaging about its relentless dystopianism.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I haven't bought any 40k miniatures since I was a teenager, but I've always found the universe to be utterly fascinating. There's something morbidly engaging about its relentless dystopianism.



its incredibly nihilistic in many ways, and I love the magpie approach to sf/fantasy it takes. Robs from everywhere.

I haven't played a game proper since Necromunda was stil a thing but I still read the Black Library offerings and codices

if you want any of the Horus Heresy books, you or anyone else, PM an email addy cos I got the lot in a big torrent a few months ago.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> its incredibly nihilistic in many ways, and I love the magpie approach to sf/fantasy it takes. Robs from everywhere.
> 
> I haven't played a game proper since Necromunda was stil a thing but I still read the Black Library offerings and codices
> 
> if you want any of the Horus Heresy books, you or anyone else, PM an email addy cos I got the lot in a big torrent a few months ago.



PMs = Conversations, right?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 27, 2015)

NoXion said:


> PMs = Conversations, right?


Yeah, Conversation is the new-fangled name for PMs (Private Messages)


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2015)

I like some of the output from the Black Library, among them the Eisenhorn novels and the Ciaphas Cain (HERO OF THE IMPERIUM) ones as well. 

Not sure how representative those are, since I've heard C.S. Goto's work is a load of crap.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

Dan Anetts the don. Generally, the authors who get work in the field outside of BL are the good ones. BL publishes some degree of hack work because it can.


----------



## Boppity (Apr 28, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Awesome work! Airbrushing/stencils? Definitely puts my hamfisted efforts to shame!



Yeah, he has turned our spare bedroom into a makeshift painting studio. He uses stencils and an airbrush as well as hand painting.

He sometimes does painting on comission too.

E2A The models with the flames were a comission job - and he doesn't just paint warhammer models - he's even done an Iron Man helmet which was pretty cool.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 3, 2015)

I'm playing X-Wing Miniatures these days


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2015)

Can anyone recommend me some paint?   I'd like to buy my kids a set of paints for xmas.  Brushes too.

It's not for warhammer, so it doesn't have to be the strict colourset you need for that.  It's for descent, which is a a fantasy based dungeon crawler.

Cheers.


----------



## Chick Webb (Nov 19, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> Can anyone recommend me some paint?   I'd like to buy my kids a set of paints for xmas.  Brushes too.
> 
> It's not for warhammer, so it doesn't have to be the strict colourset you need for that.  It's for descent, which is a a fantasy based dungeon crawler.
> 
> Cheers.


You can just use regular (decent quality) acrylics.  But if you want to get "proper" model paints, I like Vallejo ones.   What I use is acrylics, then model paints (whatever brand - Vallejo, Revel, Warhammer) for the metallics and inks.

Again, with brushes, you don't need Warhammer or proper model ones, because they will be extremely expensive.  Just use painting ones, of decent quality.  My best model painting brushes are a set of very fine brushes with heavy, clear handles, which I think are intended for watercolour painting.


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> whats tzeench's big evil? progress? science? a desire for knowledge?



Pretty much... you have to remember that the Imperium of man is quite fucked up in its own way. The period before the Horus Heresy is the dark age of technology because it has not been blessed by the God-Emperor's light... kind of analogous to medieval/renaissance Catholic opinion of Greek philosophy I suppose. Knowledge takes a different slant when you assume the existence of the chaos gods... One of the reasons 40k lore (well, old 40k lore) is compelling. The cult of the Emperor and the corruption of His word over the 10,000 years since the heresy. Meaty lore.

I'm bumping this thread because I've dug out my old GW miniatures with a view to raising a bit of cash... am tempted to strip and paint them first though, which will probably cost more in paints and time than it's worth. But looking through them brings back memories and it seems like quite a relaxing non-drinking evening thing to do.

Oh, and the fuckers killed warhammer and replaced it with a fantasy version of 40k.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm still learning to paint, as you say it's a relaxing non-drinking etc way to spend an evening. On the plus side now I'm earning I can just about afford it! 

They're in the process of big changes to 40k at the moment too...


----------



## rich! (Mar 7, 2017)

I have my Warhammer green hardback rulebook and enough d6. No figures tho


----------



## rich! (Mar 7, 2017)

I can't remember where the brown rules ended up....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 7, 2017)

Cid said:


> Pretty much... you have to remember that the Imperium of man is quite fucked up in its own way. The period before the Horus Heresy is the dark age of technology because it has not been blessed by the God-Emperor's light... kind of analogous to medieval/renaissance Catholic opinion of Greek philosophy I suppose. Knowledge takes a different slant when you assume the existence of the chaos gods... One of the reasons 40k lore (well, old 40k lore) is compelling. The cult of the Emperor and the corruption of His word over the 10,000 years since the heresy. Meaty lore.
> 
> I'm bumping this thread because I've dug out my old GW miniatures with a view to raising a bit of cash... am tempted to strip and paint them first though, which will probably cost more in paints and time than it's worth. But looking through them brings back memories and it seems like quite a relaxing non-drinking evening thing to do.
> 
> Oh, and the fuckers killed warhammer and replaced it with a fantasy version of 40k.




Unless your painting is absolutely amazing you'll get more cash for them unpainted I think.

I've about 200+ Valhallans that have seen better days, I need to strip them off and get them repainted but it'll need to wait for a bigger flat and some more free time I think.

The Warhammer revamp is one of those things I will hold a grudge against for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Unless your painting is absolutely amazing you'll get more cash for them unpainted I think.
> 
> I've about 200+ Valhallans that have seen better days, I need to strip them off and get them repainted but it'll need to wait for a bigger flat and some more free time I think.
> 
> The Warhammer revamp is one of those things I will hold a grudge against for the rest of my life.



I know, and even the very well painted ones only go for marginally more... only money seems to be in full armies extremely well painted to commission. Or I suppose golden demon and above standard one offs. And dettol is like a miracle stripper, so I should just use that. And what I'll probably actually end up doing is buy more and not sell them. Browsing eBay for 'pro painted' is hilarious though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 7, 2017)

Cid said:


> I know, and even the very well painted ones only go for marginally more... only money seems to be in full armies extremely well painted to commission. Or I suppose golden demon and above standard one offs. And dettol is like a miracle stripper, so I should just use that. And what I'll probably actually end up doing is buy more and not sell them. Browsing eBay for 'pro painted' is hilarious though.



Pro-Painted is comedy gold. I've heard from the gamers in my rpg group that Biostrip 20 is quite good for stripping, just be careful with resin and plastic as you can over do them. Otherwise Dettol is great until it gets wet... not making that mistake again.


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Pro-Painted is comedy gold. I've heard from the gamers in my rpg group that Biostrip 20 is quite good for stripping, just be careful with resin and plastic as you can over do them. Otherwise Dettol is great until it gets wet... not making that mistake again.



This one was honest enough to admit to only being 'semi pro'. 

I should really do some work.


----------



## tedsplitter (Mar 17, 2017)

A while back, fueled by nostalgia and in pursuit of a relaxing non-drinking evening thing that wasn't watching telly or arguing online, I bought a small number of Space Marines and started modelling and painting them. It's about 6 years since then, and I stalled after a couple of months, having painted a tactical squad of 5, a scout squad of 5 and a Rhino. But I've dug them out again and sure enough it really is a good relaxing non-drinking evening thing to do, almost meditative. Highly recommended.
My chapter is based on the Red Army. They have olive drab power armour with lots of red bits. The Rhino says 'Neither Terra Nor Terror' on the front and I'm planning on working in plenty of geeky leftist in-jokes into the fluff.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone here seen the "If The Emperor Had A Text-To-Speech Device" series by Bruva Alfabusa on YouTube? It's a light-hearted fan-made take on the 40k universe, full of canon-based in-jokes but still funny enough in my opinion to be worth watching for those aren't overly familiar with it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2017)

Man almost goes into Games Workshop


----------



## NoXion (Aug 2, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Man almost goes into Games Workshop


 Thing is, a lot of Warhammer nerds are themselves in their 30s and older. It's been around for at least thirty years, and it's a fucking expensive hobby so having an independent income is more or less required. It's a mildly amusing article but to be honest it's based on perceptions of the hobby that are a decade or two out of date.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Thing is, a lot of Warhammer nerds are themselves in their 30s and older. It's been around for at least thirty years, and it's a fucking expensive hobby so having an independent income is more or less required. It's a mildly amusing article but to be honest it's based on perceptions of the hobby that are a decade or two out of date.


_It is me. 
_
Apart from any reference to alcohol, which I believe it includes. It's also 7yrs too young.

I Warhammer on my phone these days.

WH QUEST TWOOO COMING SOOOON OMFGOMFGOMDF

Edit: tbf, I also probably have less disposable income these days than I did when I was 12, too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm very tempted with 8th ed after hearing how they've sorted the rules out.


.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 21, 2018)

I tried painting the other day. First time in ages. Been very close to binning off the whole thing this past couple of years as I can't find the patience to do a decent job of it. I painted 'professionally' for a year, in that I got paid to do it for a small start up based in Cardiff a good while back. My level improved greatly but it killed my passion. I love Oldhammer as my early days fall into that era and really want to dive back into the painting side of it, but I just can't get my mojo back. Anyway, last week's attempt just didn't really work out. I'm tempted to get something outside of the Oldhammer era just to paint something CLEAN. The older pewter minis can be a bit ropey. I need a bit of painting by numbers...


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 21, 2018)

Santino said:


> Couldn't be fucked with all that painting.



This is what stopped me getting into it when I was 11. 

I can’t say it’s something I regret.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2018)

Infidel Castro said:


> I tried painting the other day. First time in ages. Been very close to binning off the whole thing this past couple of years as I can't find the patience to do a decent job of it. I painted 'professionally' for a year, in that I got paid to do it for a small start up based in Cardiff a good while back. My level improved greatly but it killed my passion. I love Oldhammer as my early days fall into that era and really want to dive back into the painting side of it, but I just can't get my mojo back. Anyway, last week's attempt just didn't really work out. I'm tempted to get something outside of the Oldhammer era just to paint something CLEAN. The older pewter minis can be a bit ropey. I need a bit of painting by numbers...




I think painting was the major killer for me, there's just to much else going on in my old age to find the time to do it.

Pity, converting is probably my favourite part.


----------

